# Pakistan's Historic and Rich Architecture.



## Omar1984

Pakistan has rich history and spectacular architecture. This thread shows the architecture of Pakistan throughout history, and which still stands today in Pakistan. 







Excavated ruins of Mohenjo-daro, Pakistan
Mohenjo-daro (Urdu: &#1605;&#1608;&#1574;&#1606; &#1580;&#1608;&#1583;&#1681;&#1608;, Sindhi: &#1605;&#1608;&#1574;&#1606; &#1580;&#1608; &#1583;&#1689;&#1608;, English: Mound of the dead) was a city of the Indus Valley Civilization built around 2600 BC and is located in the Sindh Province of Pakistan. This ancient five thousand year old city is the largest of Indus Valley and is widely recognized as one of the most important early cities of South Asia and the Indus Valley Civilization. Mohenjo Daro was one of the world&#8217;s first cities and contemporaneous with ancient Egyptian and Mesopotamian civilizations. It is sometimes referred to as "An Ancient Indus Valley Metropolis".


Early farming village in Mehrgarh, c. 7000 BC, with houses built with mud bricks.





The Great Bath at Mohenjo-Daro





Excavated by the Harappa Archaeological Research Project in 1993, this large corbelled drain was built in the middle of an abandoned gateway at Harappa to dispose of rainwater and sewage. 





An artist's reconstruction of the gateway and drain at Harappa.


The recent excavations at Harappa were begun in 1986 by the American team of the Harappa Archaeological Research Project jointly with the Department of Archaeology and Museums of Pakistan. New discoveries and reevaluations of previously excavated areas have contributed greatly to our understanding of this site, which was the type-site of the Harappan (or Indus) Civilization. 
The site was inhabited continuously from at least 3300 B.C. until several hundred years after the decline of the Indus Civilization (the "Cemetery H" Culture at Harappa), which represents one of the longest periods of occupation at any Indus site. Recent excavations have focused on the development of the Indus script and the early and late phases of the Indus Civilization at Harappa. (For more details, see the link for "Harappa.com".)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Omar1984

The magnificent Badshahi mosque in Lahore, Pakistan. Built in 1673 by the Mughal emperor Aurangzeb.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Omar1984

Wazir Khan Mosque in Lahore, 1866 water colour by William Carpenter





Pigeons flying over Wazir Khan Mosque in Lahore









Lahore Fort





Food Street, Lahore


The Lahore Museum





Regal Church, Lahore





Gurdwara Dera Sahib Panjvin Patshahi, Sikhs' holy shrine, in Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Omar1984

Minar-e-Pakistan, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TOPGUN

Beautyful pic's mashallah long live Pakistan!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Allama Iqbal's Tomb, Lahore





Anarkali's Tomb, Lahore






Mughal emperor Jahangir's Tomb, Lahore


The historical Shalimar Gardens, Lahore





View attachment 15287b96d70e6093a5c857ed7cb33d9c.jpg

The Mughal Empress Noor Jahan's Tomb, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Allama Iqbal International Airport, Lahore (notice the Mughal architecture)


Chauburji, monoment in Lahore built around 1646 AD by Zebinda Begum or Princess Zeb-un-Nissa, daughter of the Mughal Emperor Aurangzeb Alamgir.





The Punjab University, Old campus building, in Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TruthSeeker

Very nice. Most seem to be in Lahore. Is that correct? Is Lahore the city with the "most of the best" Pakistani architecture?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Mazar-e-Quaid refers to the tomb of the founder of Pakistan, Muhammad Ali Jinnah.. located in Karachi, Pakistan


Karachi


The Karachi Municipal Corporation Building





St. Patrick's Church in Karachi

View attachment 1692ae06654fa18940e0631dd47aa30e.jpg

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Omar1984

TruthSeeker said:


> Very nice. Most seem to be in Lahore. Is that correct? Is Lahore the city with the "most of the best" Pakistani architecture?



Lahore is known as the Mughal capital, much of the architecture of Lahore is influenced by the Mughal Empire. The architecture in Pakistan varies from province to province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthSeeker

I see. I love that: Mazar-e-Quaid, the tomb of the founder of Pakistan, Muhammad Ali Jinnah, located in Karachi. Really beautiful modern building in the Islamic style.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Karachi


Masjid-e-Tooba, Karachi









Aga Khan University Hospital, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Peshawar in the 1920s Visit of HRH Prince of Wales.





Islamia College, Peshawar

View attachment 69387ed1e1e3913c14ef24d3f1ea6ee1.jpg

Peshawar Museum










Mahabat Khan Masjid, Peshawar






Balahisar Fort, Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Flintlock

TruthSeeker said:


> Very nice. Most seem to be in Lahore. Is that correct? Is Lahore the city with the "most of the best" Pakistani architecture?



Lahore is the cultural capital of Pakistan, and of course, the Punjab. 

Before partition, Lahore was one of the commercial and cultural capitals of North India, along with Lucknow, Varanasi and Delhi.

It has a very long and rich history, and has seen many great civilizations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

The interior of Mahabat Khan Masjid, Peshawar







Khyber gate, Peshawar






Provincial Assembly Building, Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Omar1984

Ziarat, Pakistan
Ouaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah, the Founder of Pakistan, stayed there during his last illness. It houses the relics of the Father of the Nation. The Residency was built in 1882 by the British and used by the Agent to the Governor General as his summer headquarters.






Bab-e-Ziarat, The Enterance gate to Ziarat



Balochistan University of Information and Technology





St Francis Grammer School in Quetta, Pakistan


Derawar Fort, Cholistan Desert




Shahjahan Masjid in Thatta





The ancient Buddhist religious monument of Dharmarajika Stupa in Taxila, Pakistan.
Just a short drive from Islamabad, this is one of the most important archaeological sites in the world. There are 18 locations in the area which are world heritage sites, but only 5% have been excavated.
This is the region from where Buddhism travelled to the far east - and Persians, Greeks and Hindus all subsequently left their mark. You can watch the sun set from the remains of a Buddhist monastery or wander through the streets of an excavated Persian city in the knowledge that there are two older ones buried below.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

The Shah Faisal Masjid in Islamabad, Pakistan, is among one of the largest mosques in the world. It is a state National Mosque. It is a popular masjid in the Islamic world, and is renowned for both its size and its architecture covering an area of 5,000 square meters with a capacity of 300,000 worshippers.





Islamabad





Supreme Court of Pakistan, Islamabad


Parliment, Islamabad





Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

View attachment ee355591a0d30345565925b4a7700826.jpg






The National Monument in Islamabad, Pakistan is a national monument representing the four provinces and three territories of Pakistan. The blooming flower shape of the monument represents Pakistan's progress as a rapidly developing country. The four main petals of the monument represent the four provinces (Balochistan, North West Frontier Province, Punjab, and Sindh), while the three smaller petals represent the three territories (Northern Areas, Azad Kashmir and the Federally Administered Tribal Areas). The Monument has been designed to reflect the culture and civilization of the country and depicts the story of the Pakistan Movement, dedicated to those who sacrificed themselves for future generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

The Future Architecture of Pakistan.


Currently under construction






Centaurus Islamabad: Currently under construction





Grand Hyatt Islamabad: Currently under construction


Alamgir Complex Lahore, under construction and almost complete




Mubarak Centre, Lahore: Proposed plan


Karachi Financial Centre: Currently under construction





IT Tower Karachi: Currently under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Omar1984

Crescent Bay in Karachi: Currently under construction


Burj Al Gwadar in Gwadar, Pakistan: Currently under construction

Gwadar is supposedly undergoing many developmental projects but I didnt find many pictures on the internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## duhastmish

NICE !!!! if the above post of future project are true - I AM SHOCKED , Pakistan is really going up and developing its major cities. In this age of Post modern architecture i hope the architecture wont loose its vernacular touch in finding new paths. Centaurus is one beautiful master piece of post modern architecture and engineering.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

duhastmish said:


> NICE !!!! if the above post of future project are true - I AM SHOCKED , Pakistan is really going up and developing its major cities. In this age of Post modern architecture i hope the architecture wont loose its vernacular touch in finding new paths. Centaurus is one beautiful master piece of post modern architecture and engineering.



Yes all of them are under construction except for Mubarak Centre, which is a proposed plan..but I dont think they should build too much modern buildings in Lahore because Lahore is the cultural hub of Pakistan and is known as the Mughal capital. Its architecture is influenced by the Mughal empire, and I like its architecture the way it is.

Karachi is the economic hub of Pakistan and Islamabad is the capital so it makes sense to build new modern buildings in those cities.

You can learn more about these new delopmental projects here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

View attachment dd1ca77a2eb2d3f3208c62c71a2328d8.jpg

Shangrila Skardu Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

I guess not many people on this forum are intersted in architecture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jihad

These pictures are simply beautiful, I have no words to describe them seriously.
Seeing all this, simply makes me want to go to Pakistan.
I hope to see more beautiful pictures!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Jihad said:


> These pictures are simply beautiful, I have no words to describe them seriously.
> Seeing all this, simply makes me want to go to Pakistan.
> I hope to see more beautiful pictures!



Thanks. Pakistan does have really beautiful architecture and soon we'll have fascinating architecture especially in Islamabad, Karachi, and Gwadar...my friends in Islamabad said they've seen progress in World Trade Center Islamabad construction site. If you have pictures of architecture of Pakistan please post. I couldn't find much historical architecture of Quetta on the internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

The Karachi Port Tower is a building planned for Karachi, the financial capital of
Pakistan. With collaboration from local and foreign investors, and the Karachi
Port Trust, the Port Tower will be 593 m (1947 ft) high. The height of the tower
has special significance as it represents the year when Pakistan won its
national independence: 1947. The tower will be part of the Karachi
Waterfront complex which will be constructed on artificial islands in the shape
of symbols of the flag of Pakistan: Crescent Bay, a crescent and a star, and will house among others a hotel, a shopping center, and an expositions center. Construction didn&#8217;t yet started but could be finished by the end of 2010

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TOPGUN

Beautyful ,beautyful, and just beautyful mashallah i hope all these projects go through and make our country grow inshallah!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TruthSeeker

Omar1984, I looked at them all. Thank you for taking the time to post all of these wonderful pictures of your architectural gems.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Moghul Gazebo, F9 Park, Islamabad 



















Government College University, Lahore
Government College University, Lahore takes pride in being the oldest educational institution of higher education in Pakistan. Established in 1864, it aimed at providing liberal education irrespective of caste, color or creed. Ever since its inception, our academia has kept pace with the changing trends of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Hiran Minar is set in peaceful evirons near Lahore in Sheikhupura, Pakistan. It was constructed by Emperor Jehangir as a monument to Mansraj, one of his pet deers





A view of Quetta city

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Old Tahsil,Revenue building,built 1876 AD in Abbottabad





Rohtas Fort
Rohtas Fort, (Qila Rohtas) is an exceptional example of early Muslim military architecture in Central and South Asia, for it was built essentially for military purposes. Following the defeat of the Mughal Emperor Humayun in 1541, Sher Shah Suri built this strong fortified complex at Rohtas, a strategic site about 16 kilometres north-west of the city of Jhelum.


View attachment 88bb0662adf88e35226e0035577e5ada.jpg

Shrine of Bibi Jawindi, Uch Sharif





Fort Baltit (Hunza, Pakistan)





Mirror Palace, Lahore





Shahjahan Masjid, Thatta





Moghul Souvenir Shop , Islamabad





Derawar Fort Mosque, Bahawalpur

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Frere Hall
Raised in memory of Sir Bartle Frere (Commissioner of Sindh 1851-1859) this Venetian Gothic style building was designed by Colonel Clair Wilkins whose proposal was selected from 12 entries, in what was perhaps the first recorded architectural design competition for a public building in Sindh. Completed in 1865 at a cost of Rs.1,80,000 out of which Rs. 22,500 was raised for the memorial through public donations, the building was officially inaugurated by Commissioner Mansfield on 10th Oct. 1865. The gardens around the building were added in 1887-88 by Mr. Benjamin Flinch. Originally the statues of Queen Victoria and King Edward (both of which have now been removed), adorned the garden. The upper floor of this two storied yellowish Karachi limestone building, consists of a 70 ft x 24 ft hall and an orchestral gallery. In yesteryears this building was the hub of Karachi&#8217;s socio-cultural activities and also served as a Town Hall with regular public meetings, concerts and theatrical performances. The ground floor is now occupied by the Liaquat Municipal Library.










Merewether City Tower, Karachi










Deans Shopping Mall, Karachi










Dolmen Mall, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Shahi Masjid, Chitral

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Taj building of GT road Nowshera built in 1920





Kashmir Palace, Rawalpindi 





DJ. science college,Karachi 
Designed by James Strachan and considered this architect's greatest achievement, the college was built between 1887 and 1893. Named after the Sindhi philanthropist Dayaram Jethmal, whose two family members contributed towards its cost, the building was constructed in the neoclassical, or 'Italian architectural style'. A considerable amount of money was spent on the interior of the college; the floors comprised mosaic tiles imported from Belgium and the eight-foot wide main staircase was fitted with ornamental cast-iron work from McFarlane & Company of Glasgow. Karachi, once the capital of Pakistan, is now the capital of Sindh province and the major port and main commercial centre of the country. It was a strategically located small port at a protected natural harbour on the Arabian Sea north-west of the mouth of the Indus, and was developed and expanded by the British when they took over Sindh in the mid-19th century to serve the booming trade from the Punjab and the wheat and cotton regions of the sub-continent.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Privately owned historic house in Abbottabad built in 1922, which got repaired after the earthquake.





The Lahore Railway Station





A 400 year old Masjid near Dadu, Pakistan





Islamabad skyline





19th century bungalow of civil surgeon of Hazara in Abbottabad





Naulakha Pavilion at Shahi Qila, Lahore
When the pavilion was built in 1633 by the Mughal emperor Shah Jahan as a small summer house, it cost around 900,000 rupees, an exorbitant amount at the time. It is called Naulakha because in Urdu language, the word means 'worth 9 lakhs rupees'.This also brought the word Naulakha into common use to signify something precious.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Omar1984

View attachment 0dc97f73aa32f31ad742b895169368f9.jpg









Cathedral Church, Lahore





A building in King Edward Medical College campus, Lahore





Prince Bokhara's historic palace in Abbottabad.





The Lahore Town Hall (Jinnah Hall) built during the reign of Queen Victoria 





Bahawalpur Central Library 





Lahore Municipal Corporation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moin91

*Lahore in 1864*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Quaid-e-Azam Library, Lahore







Mohatta Palace, Karachi


Jinnah House Museum, Karachi
The house of the founder of Pakistan, Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah, in Karachi. The house is now a museum.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moin91

*Sukkur Bridge 1889*


*Bhong Masjid Sindh*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

*Frere 1918*


*Frere 1865*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moin91

*The tomb of Jam Nido at Makli Hills, Thatta, Sindh, Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Chaukundi (Urdu: &#1670;&#1608;&#1705;&#1606;&#1672;&#1740 tombs, are attributed to Jokhio and Baloch tribes and were build between 15th and 18th centuries. It is situated 29 km east of Karachi on N-5 National Highway.The Chaukundi tombs are remarkable for the elaborate and exquisite carving; the style of architecture is not only typical to the region of Sindh but unique in the sense that it is no where else to be found in the Islamic world.

In early 20th century Scholars were attracted by these peculiar type of Graveyards in Sindh and Baluchistan with their orientation from South to North. These graves are constructed in buff sand stone. Their carved decoration presents exquisite craftsmanship. These graves are constructed single or some time from two to eight raised on a common platform .Their primary sarcophagus having six vertical slabs as two long slabs stands on each sides of the grave and covers the body and rest of two vertical slabs covers the head and foot side. These Six slabs are covered by second sarcophagus and having six more vertical slabs on it but similar in size to make this grave as pyramid in shape .This upper (second sarcophagus) is further covered four or five horizontally slabs and the top most (third) Sarcophagus is set vertically with its northern end carved in to knob knows as crown or turban. These tombs are embellished besides geometrical hoard and motifs with figural representation such as mounted horsemen, hunting scene, arms, jewelery etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Destructlord

Some of these are very similiar to the Persian architecture!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Destructlord said:


> Some of these are very similiar to the Persian architecture!



I think the Mughal emperors were Persians.


----------



## Flintlock

Omar1984 said:


> I think the Mughal emperors were Persians.



No. They were central asians.


----------



## Omar1984

The minaret of Syed Nizam-ud-Din Mir Muhammad Masum Shah is the most conspicuous structure of Sukkur town. Syed Masum Shah was the governor of Mughal Emperor Akbar who appointed him as the Nawab of Sukkur. The minaret was built in about 1607 A.D. the monument, built of red brick, is more or less conical in shape, slightly off the perpendicular and surmounted by a dome to which an internal stone staircase gives an access. It is about 26 metres in circumference and has 84 steps to the top. It is about 31 metres feet in height and can be seen from miles away. This minaret is believed to have been used as a watch tower.





Makli is one of the largest necropolis' in the world. Its a few kilometers from the town of thatta, and about 100 km from Pakistan's largest city Karachi.
This is one of the most visually stunning archaelogical sites in Pakistan. Covering 15-1/2 sqaure kilometers, and said to contain over one million tombs, it is considered to be the world's largest necropolis. The tombs and mausoleums are seen as the most substantial remains of Sind's greatness between the 14th and 18th centuries, with many belonging to kings, queens, saints, governors, military commanders, philophers and poets.
It is belived to be the burial grounds for over 125,000 sufi saints from between the 14th and 16th centuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DarkStar

Great Work, Omar. Pleasure to view.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Takht-i-Bahi (or Takhtbai or Takht-i-Bahi or Takht Bahai) is a Buddhist monastic complex dating back to 1st century BC. It is located about 15 kilometers from Mardan in Pakistan's North-West Frontier Province. It was listed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site in 1980.
Takht means "throne" and bahi, "water" or "spring" in Persian/Urdu. The monastic complex was called Takht-i-Bahi because it was built atop a hill and also adjacent to a stream.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Flintlock said:


> No. They were central asians.




Some parts of Central Asia used to be part of the Persian empire so there was a Persian influence in Mughal architecture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flintlock

Omar1984 said:


> Some parts of Central Asia used to be part of the Persian empire so there was a Persian influence in Mughal architecture.



Yes, you're right. Persian architecture (the Tiled domes for example) are everywhere in Central Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkStar

The Mughal's were basically a nomadic people, and claimed ancestry from both Taimur the Lame and Chengiz Khan. The architecture that is seen in their era, is heavily influenced by Persian, Turkic (samarkand, bukhara) and Indian styles. But the beauty of it, that their style is not monolothic, with the Taj Mahal, you also have fateh pur sikri, which has heavy indigineous influences.

It must also be noted that many engineers used by the Mughals were Persians.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Flintlock

^Just one gripe Darkstar, Fatehpur Sikri would be Indo-Islamic, not Persian. Taj Mahal could be called both Indo-Islamic and Persian.


----------



## DarkStar

Flintlock said:


> ^Just one gripe Darkstar, Fatehpur Sikri would be Indo-Islamic, not Persian. Taj Mahal could be called both Indo-Islamic and Persian.



you're right about that. The very reason for my mentioning fatehpur was to say that Mughal style was not monolithic imitation of everything Persian.

I'd go one step further and call fateh pur sikri Hindu-Islamic architecture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destructlord

I know Timur like Persian things very much! he made persian official language and... 

Great work brother Omar! 

*The Taj Mahal (pronounced /t&#593;d&#658; m&#601;'h&#593;l/ ---- Hindi: &#2340;&#2366;&#2332; &#2350;&#2361;&#2354;; Persian/Urdu: &#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1605;&#1581;&#1604 is a mausoleum located in Agra, India, built by Mughal Emperor Shah Jahan in memory of his favorite wife, Mumtaz Mahal.

The Taj Mahal (also "the Taj") is considered the finest example of Mughal architecture, a style that combines elements from Persian, Ottoman, Indian, and Islamic architectural styles. In 1983, the Taj Mahal became a UNESCO World Heritage Site and was cited as "the jewel of Muslim art in India and one of the universally admired masterpieces of the world's heritage."

While the white domed marble mausoleum is its most familiar component, the Taj Mahal is actually an integrated complex of structures. Building began around 1632 and was completed around 1653, and employed thousands of artisans and craftsmen.[1] The Persian[2] architect, Ustad Ahmad Lahauri is generally considered to be the principal designer of the Taj Mahal.[3]*

I have read somewhere his wife was Persian but im not sure!

*About the desinger:*

Ustad Ahmad Lahauri was a Persian[1] architect and the most likely candidate as the chief architect of the Taj Mahal. The assertion is based on a claim made in writings by Lahauri's son Lutfullah Muhandis.[2][3][4]

Shah Jahan's court histories emphasise his personal involvement in the construction and it is true that, more than any other Mughal emperor, he showed the greatest interest in building, holding daily meetings with his architects and supervisors. The court chronicler Lahouri, writes that Jahan would make "appropriate alterations to whatever the skilful architects designed after many thoughts, and asked competent questions."[5] In writings by Lahauri's son Lutfullah Muhandis, two architects are mentioned by name; Ustad Ahmad Lahauri[2][4] and Mir Abd-ul Karim.[3] Ustad Ahmad Lahauri had laid the foundations of the Red Fort at Delhi. Mir Abd-ul Karim had been the favourite architect of the previous emperor Jahangir and is mentioned as a supervisor,[h] together with Makramat Khan,[3] of the construction of the Taj Mahal.[6]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kenchabhai

Hindu architecture of Tamil Nadu and Rajasthan for eg. are about as different styles of architecture as they come.


----------



## Omar1984

Rawalpindi Railway Station





The Clock Tower in Faisalabad


Hamdard University, Faisalabad Campus





Dabgir Mosque in Thatta is thought to be the oldest monument of Thatta. This mosque is also known as the Mosque of Amir Khusrao Khan Charkas, a descendent of Changez Khan who was made governor of Thatta in 1590, when the Mughals annexed Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DarkStar

I like all the above, except for the Greco Roman styled Hamdard univ. building . Such a building in South Asia seems....uncouth.

and Pindi station is no architectural beauty or wonder

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

DarkStar said:


> I like all the above, except for the Greco Roman styled Hamdard univ. building . Such a building in South Asia seems....uncouth.
> 
> and Pindi station is no architectural beauty or wonder



Yea check out Quaid-e-Azam Library in Lahore in my previous posts. It resembles the White House but is located in Lahore, the Mughal Capital of South Asia.

If there needs to be new buildings built in Lahore, I say make it with the Mughal style...especially in Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkStar

Whats been happening to Lahore in the past 20 years is a tragedy. Especially inside the 13 gates.

So many historical places, old havelis have been torn down to erect plazas, and shops. It's heartwrenching, and nobody knows how to stop this.

Lahore along with Damascus, is one of the oldest continually inhabited cities on earth, and parts of inner lahore resemble as they were 2000 years ago.

Lahore has been destroyed 13 times, which is why the only good architecture left is that of the late Mughals and the British.

But the destruction now is unbelievable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Masjid in Kotli, Azad Kashmir





Jehangir Kothari Parade located in Clifton beach in Karachi


The Sialkot Clock Tower.
Sialkot, located in the province Punjab, Pakistan, is an ancient city dating back to some 5000 years. Its mention is made in history when it was invaded by Alexander the Great in 327 AD. Presently it is a thriving business city with specialties in sports and surgical instruments. The footballs (soccerballs) for the World Cup are also manufactured here. 
The Sialkot Clock Tower, located in the cantonment, was build in the 19th century by the British and has recently been renovated.





Cunningham Clock Tower, Peshawar
Built in 1900 by the British, the name of the Cunningham Clock Tower refers to a British officer Sir George Cunnigham, who was governor of Peshawar during that time. The tower is commonly known as "Ghanta ghar" by the locals.





A house in Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rubyjackass

^^^


> I like all the above, except for the Greco Roman styled Hamdard univ. building . Such a building in South Asia seems....uncouth


Yup the same pillars, prism **** everywhere.
THat doesn't seem an innovative version either.
Just designed for the sake of it.


----------



## Omar1984

MCB Tower in Karachi, currently the tallest building in Pakistan.





Bahawalpur Nur Mahal in Bahawalpur





Karachi Port Trust, Karachi









The Forum, a shopping mall in Karachi









Citi Towers, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Masjid in Bagh Ibn-e-Qasim








Bagh Ibn-e-Qasim, the country&#8217;s largest park spreaded over 130 acres, inaugurated by former President Pervez Musharraf.





Indus Valley School of Art & Architecture, Karachi





The Zamzama Gun, also known as Kim&#8217;s Gun or Bhangianwala Toap is a large bore cannon. It was cast in 1757 in Lahore, at that time Lahore was part of the Durrani Empire. It is currently on display in front of the Lahore Museum in Lahore, Pakistan.





Sheikh Zaid Center for Islamic Studies, Lahore


Lalik Jan Crossing Monument, Lahore





The tomb of Hafeez Jullandhuri, a poet and composer of the National Anthem of Pakistan. The tomb is located in Lahore, Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Bhong Mosque is located in the village of Bhong, Sadiqabad in the district of Rahimyar Khan, Pakistan. The compound was designed and constructed over a period of nearly 50 years (1932-1982) and won the Aga Khan Award for Architecture in 1986. A postal stamp with its picture was issued in May 12, 2004 in Pakistan.





The Food Street of Lahore was a project undertaken by the municipal authorities to bring the best in taste to a single location. Selecting the historically popular place for food, the authorities provided incentives and funds to renovate the whole street.
The facade of many buildings redone, painted and properly lighted, food street is a sight to behold. The buildings date from the pre-partition days and are definitely part of the architectural heritage





Masjid-i-Tuba, in Karachi.

View attachment bed4ad149753e4dc6591af8ac13c601b.jpg

Mules Mansion, Karachi. Built in 1917. 





Teen Talwar (three swords), Clifton, Karachi
The three swords represent: Unity, Faith, and Discipline

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Supreme Court of Pakistan in Karachi.
Karachi used to be the capital of Pakistan but the capital later changed to Islamabad.


Saudi-Pak Tower, Islamabad





Al Hamra Cultural Complex, Lahore


Jinnah Gardens, Faisalabad





The Basant Court at Faisalabad Serena Hotel





Aga Khan Higher Secondary School in Gilgit, Northern Areas





Tomb of the Sufi Saint Shah Rukn-e-Alam in Multan





Karachi Municipal Corporation office building

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

An old image of Karachi from 1889





Downtown Karachi (the city is undergoing much construction today)


Replica of the famous Charminar at Bahadurabad roundabout in Karachi


Habib Bank Plaza, Karachi


National University of Computer and Emerging Sciences main building, Karachi Campus


Jinnah International Airport, Karachi





Karachi





National Museum of Pakistan, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Emaar Plaza, Islamabad





Jinnah Stadium, Islamabad





Citibank, Islamabad





Islamabad





Islamabad





A Church in Islamabad





Islamabad


Serena Hotel, Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Taxila Museum, 35 km from Islamabad
Taxila was excavated by Sir John Marshall, who's personal residence is near the present day museum. Sir John was one of the most dedicated Colonial archaelogists.


Panorama at Jaulian - Ancient Buddhist Monastery, Taxila
Taxila is an important archaeological site in Pakistan. Taxila was an important Buddhist centre of learning from the 6th century BCE to the 5th century CE and Alexander the Great also set foot in this site. In 1980, Taxila was declared a UNESCO World Heritage Site with multiple locations.





Stupa base at Sirkap, decorated with Hindu, Buddhist, and Greek temple fronts in Taxila.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Monal Restaurant, Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Liberty heights, Lahore





Mughal-e-Azam Marriage Hall, Lahore


International Islamic University, Islamabad


Lahore


Lahore





Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

The Sheraton and Pearl Continental Hotel in Karachi





Karachi





Karachi





Karachi





Karachi





Karachi





PIC Towers, Karachi





PSO building, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Hotel in Peshawar





Peshawar High Court


Agriculture University of Peshawar





Habib Bank Peshawar

View attachment 7f2ede94bb2fa3888a605e86d9dc8cd3.jpg

Islamia College, Peshawar





St John's Cathedral, Peshawar





Khyber Steam Train in Peshawar Station





Inside the Peshawar Museum (there's many ancient Buddhist artifacts dating back from thousands of years ago displayed in this museum).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Bruce Street, Quetta


This is view of Bruce Street, Quetta before the 1935 Earthquake





Quetta Serena Hotel





Quetta International Airport





Quetta





Sandeman Memorial Hall in Quetta, destroyed in 1935 Earthquake.





Tameer-i-Nau College Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Club Road Mosque, Quetta





Governor's House, Quetta





Hanna Lake, Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Gwadar

View attachment 3a7bcff0ffc7298b54ed9a9820aa4e37.jpg

View attachment fbd5a4f574eec3a5a6721657ab5330a4.jpg

View attachment 39299609a82e6415ecb12957d2bc493b.jpg

Pearl Continental Hotel in Gwadar





Gwadar (The city is undergoing much construction)





The famous Gwadar Port





A Masjid in Gwadar


The future Jinnah Avenue, Gwadar's future business district
Currently undergoing construction

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

State Bank of Pakistan, Karachi





Al Faysal Bank, Islamabad





PM secretariat, Islamabad





Islamabad


Enercon Building, Islamabad





Telenor building, Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

great work omer......thank you very much for sharing these pictures..

Long Live Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

*Monument at Thatta*


*Memon Masjid Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

*Manora Barracks Karachi*


*Mandir,Manora Karachi*


*Star Cinema Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

*KPT 1917*


*Karachi Airport early*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Houses in Pakistan

View attachment 138840c55821d2accbbe91ac8f9da913.jpg

Islamabad





Lahore





Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Houses in Pakistan





Islamabad





Karachi





Islamabad





Islamabad





Islamabad





Islamabad





Islamabad





Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

Great pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Allama Iqbal Museum, Lahore





Empress Market, Karachi











Baltit Fort is an ancient fort in the Hunza valley in the Northern Areas of Pakistan. In former times survival of the feudal regimes of Hunza was ensured by the impressive Baltit fort, that sit on top of Karimabad. The foundations of the fort are said to date back around 700 years, but there have been rebuilds and alterations over the centuries. In the 16th century the Thum married a princess from Baltistan who brought master Balti craftsmen to renovate the building as part of her dowry. The architectural style is a clear indication of Tibetan influence in Baltistan at the time. The Mirs of Hunza abandoned the fort in 1945, and moved to a new palace down the hill. The fort started to decay and there was concern that it might possibly fall into ruin. Following a survey by the Royal Geographical Society of London, a restoration programme was initiated and supported by the Aga Khan Trust for Culture Historic Cities Support Programme. The programme was completed in 1996 and the fort is now a museum run by the Baltit Heritage Trust.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

New Auriga Shopping Mall, Lahore









Park Towers Mall, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Karachi





Karachi


Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jihad

Holy moly.......BEAUTIFUL Pictures Omar, thank you so much for posting these, I will enjoy watching them over and over again, god..I want to go to Pakistan so badly!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Jihad said:


> Holy moly.......BEAUTIFUL Pictures Omar, thank you so much for posting these, I will enjoy watching them over and over again, god..I want to go to Pakistan so badly!



Thanks. Each time I visit Pakistan, I see more and more development from my last visit. 

Pakistan Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

A closeup of Rohtas Fort in Jhelum. Built by Sher Shah Suri in 1541 after the defeat of the Mughal emperor Humayun.






Shrine of the Sufi saint Baha-ud-Din Zakaria, Multan






Inside the tomb of the Mughal emperor Jahangir in Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Karachi during rush hour





Main entrance of the historic Badshahi Masjid, built in 1673 by the Mughal Emperor Aurangzeb in Lahore





A closeup of the Shahjehan Masjid built in the reign of Mughal emperor Shah Jahan. It is located in Thatta, Sindh province of Pakistan. It is included in the UNESCO World Heritage and has been to preserved since its entry.





Karachi Expo Centre, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Inside Shahjahan Masjid in Thatta





Tomb of the Sufi saint Inayat in Thatta





Entrance into a 400 year old Mosque 





Finance & Trade Centre, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Pictures of Taxila. Taxila is an important archaeological site in the Punjab province of Pakistan. It contains the ruins of the Gandharan city of Takshashila (also Takkasila or Taxila) an important Buddhist centre of learning from the 6th century BCE to the 5th century BCE. Alexander the Great walked through Taxila and also left his mark. In 1980, Taxila was declared a UNESCO World Heritage Site with multiple locations















The Dharmarajika stupa, Taxila.










An ancient monument depicting seven earths and seven skies. It is located in one of the archaeological sites near Taxila.


Jaulian, a World Heritage Site at Taxila





A coin from 2nd century BCE Taxila





Ancient Stupa base at Sirkap, decorated with Hindu, Buddhist, and Greek temple fronts in Taxila.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

Nice pictures Omar bhai. keep it coming. I am loving them....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AliFarooq

Omar1984 said:


> Yes all of them are under construction except for Mubarak Centre, which is a proposed plan..but I dont think they should build too much modern buildings in Lahore because Lahore is the cultural hub of Pakistan and is known as the Mughal capital. Its architecture is influenced by the Mughal empire, and I like its architecture the way it is.
> 
> Karachi is the economic hub of Pakistan and Islamabad is the capital so it makes sense to build new modern buildings in those cities.
> 
> You can learn more about these new delopmental projects here List of tallest buildings in Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Mubarak center is approved and underconstruction, but at a really slow pace. They started digging.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AliFarooq

Omar1984 said:


> Taxila Museum, 35 km from Islamabad
> Taxila was excavated by Sir John Marshall, who's personal residence is near the present day museum. Sir John was one of the most dedicated Colonial archaelogists.



I remeber this museum, i went there when i was like 8 or sumthing, theres a skeleton of a whale in there, thta wt i remeber abt it 

Omar thanks for the lovely pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Videos of Projects in Pakistan:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flintlock

Any photos of Pakistan's indegenous architecture?


----------



## Omar1984

Flintlock said:


> Any photos of Pakistan's indegenous architecture?



All the photos on this thread are Pakistan's indegenous architecture. To see all these places you must visit Pakistan. All of them still stand today in Pakistan, except the ones that are planned projects for future architecture of Pakistan, which are undergoing construction. Pakistani Archeologists along with the help of foreign archeologists have done a great job preserving these historic architecture in Pakistan.

And if you dont believe me, you can do a research of these places. I provided the name of each place in my posts along with the pictures. 
All these places are in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flintlock

Omar1984 said:


> All the photos on this thread are Pakistan's indegenous architecture. To see all these places you must visit Pakistan. All of them still stand today in Pakistan, except the ones that are planned projects for future architecture of Pakistan, which are undergoing construction. Pakistani Archeologists along with the help of foreign archeologists have done a great job preserving these historic architecture in Pakistan.
> 
> And if you dont believe me, you can do a research of these places. I provided the name of each place in my posts along with the pictures.
> All these places are in Pakistan



 Yes, I'm quite sure that all these buildings are in Pakistan. 

What I'm saying is that do you have any pictures of pre-Islamic architecture in Pakistan.

You have posted mostly Islamic and Colonial buildings, and a few modern ones.


----------



## Omar1984

Flintlock said:


> Yes, I'm quite sure that all these buildings are in Pakistan.
> 
> What I'm saying is that do you have any pictures of pre-Islamic architecture in Pakistan.
> 
> You have posted mostly Islamic and Colonial buildings, and a few modern ones.



I have posted many pictures of architecture from Indus Valley Civilization and Taxila found in Pakistan. Go to the first page to see pictures of architecture from Indus Valley Civilization and there's pictures from Taxila also posted in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flintlock

Omar1984 said:


> I have posted many pictures of architecture from Indus Valley Civilization and Taxila found in Pakistan. Go to the first page to see pictures of architecture from Indus Valley Civilization and there's pictures from Taxila also posted in this thread.



IVC is Ancient, and so is Taxila. What about architecture between say 300 AD and 800 AD. (Middle Ages)


----------



## Omar1984

Flintlock said:


> IVC is Ancient, and so is Taxila. What about architecture between say 300 AD and 800 AD. (Middle Ages)



If you see pictures of Architecture in Pakistan built from that time region, please post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flintlock

Manora Temple, Karachi

View attachment 2559369dedb5266101d8a0c02c2a01f8.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flintlock

Jain temple, Virawah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flintlock

Malot Temple

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

Some picture form Multan---city of shrine and sufi

Shrine of Sufi Bahauddin Zakaria





The Shrine of Rukn-e-Aalam









The Multan Clocktower


The Eid Gah Mosque

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-zakir

Mosque of the Bahauddin Zakariya University

Gate of Multan





Masjid in Multan









View attachment dac6ebf032f40b575921e513ba6fdcc8.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-zakir

Quaid's residence in Ziarat

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Rawat Fort

Situated 18 km from Rawalpindi towards Jhelum close to the GT Road, the fort appears to have been built during the sultanate period in early 15th century AD. This elegant small stone fortress is however also curiously associated with the name of Masud, son of the great conqueror, Sultan Mehmood of Ghazna, where he is said to have been arrested by his rebellious soldiers and eventually murdered in the fort Giri near Taxila, and subsequently with the name of the famous Gakhar chief Sarang Khan who fell with his sixteen sons fighting against Sher Shah Suri and buried within the precinct of this monument. 

The fort in its present condition contains two gateways; the main gate opens towards east, while the small on north, a three domed mosque in the middle of the western wing, an octagonal single domed mausoleum on the north-western corner partly obstructing the frontage of the mosque, as well as numerous scattered graves inside. There are regular rows of identical living cells along the four sides of the quadrangular inner face of the defense walls overlooking the inner courtyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

300 year old graveyard of Chaukhandi near Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-zakir

Rasool Fort










Tombs: Some of Alexanders army is buried in this graveyard.





Bibi Jawindi's Tomb, Uch Sharif

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

RaniKot Fort

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

The Kot Diji Fort, formally known as Fort Ahmadabad, dominates the town of Kot Diji in Khairpur, Pakistan about 25 miles east of the Indus River at the edge of the Nara-Rajisthan Desert. The fort was built between 1785 to 1795 by Mir Sohrab Khan Talpur, founder of the Kingdom of Upper Sindh in 1783. In addition to the fort, a 5 kilometer, 12 feet wide mud wall was built around the city. This defensive wall had bastions throughout its length and a huge iron gate served as the city's only entrance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khabib

Omar1984 said:


> The magnificent Badshahi mosque in Lahore, Pakistan. Built in 1673 by the Mughal emperor Aurangzeb.



simply Beautiful !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

*25 km from Faisalabad, a 100 yrs grand old haveli in Rajoa Sadaat*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

400-year-old house in Hunza to get UNESCO award 












*Unesco award for ancient Hunza house *

HUNZA, Oct 1: An ancient house in Hunza has received the Unesco&#8217;s Heritage Award for 2009. Ali Gohar House, a 400-year-old architectural masterpiece, formerly used by envoy of Mir of Hunza to Kashgar, Sinkiang, was selected by a panel of international conservation experts in architecture, urban planning, heritage conservation and landscape design from among the 52 entries from 14 Asia-Pacific countries, including Australia, China, India, Korea, Vietnam, New Zealand and Thailand. The historic house has been restored by the Aga Khan Cultural Service. 

The award distribution ceremony is expected to take place in the first quarter of 2010 at Ganish, Hunza, and will be attended by the representatives of Unesco, ministries of Culture and Tourism, community and foreign embassies. 

Being involved in the rehabilitation of Ganish old settlements since 1998, the Aga Khan Cultural Service, Pakistan on the request of the Ganish Khun Heritage Care and Social Welfare Society (GKHC & SWS), initiated the physical conservation of the house in 2004. &#8216;Reusability&#8217; being the core component for restoration, Ali Gohar House was intended to be used as a community centre, providing working space to the Ganish society, encouraging women to congregate and work, and to be a centre for arts, crafts and documentation of Ganish culture in consultation with the community. The House has now been leased by the owner to the community, setting a strong example of community based management system. 

During the restoration, AKCS-P ensured minimising the appearance and unseen presence of all modern elements. The insertions needed for the adaptive reuse were designed in such a way that it permits, if necessary, their removal or alteration in future without damaging the adjacent original fabric. Minor modern materials such as the addition of basic electric and plumbing services were part of the new material incorporated in the historic building&#8217;s fabric. All such insertion were undertaken to retain authenticity and integrity of the original house. During the whole process, three missing historic wooden stairs were replaced by new ones to meet modern safety standards, whereas the rest of the house remains in its original form.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

The 400 year old Shigar Fort, the winner of the 2006 UNESCO Asia-Pacific Heritage Awards. 
Located in Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan.

Exterior:

View attachment 9bb03dec3a09a32087de7ecbf5bcf9ac.jpg




Interior:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199

Mashah Allah


----------



## ghazi52

Gurdwara Panja Shaib Hassanabdal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## FreekiN

ghazi52 said:


> Gurdwara Panja Shaib Hassanabdal



Where in Pakistan is this?


----------



## Omar1984

FreekiN said:


> Where in Pakistan is this?



Its in the most Northern area of Punjab province of Pakistan.

Hasan Abdal (Pashto: &#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;, Urdu: &#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604 is an historic town in Northern Punjab, Pakistan. It is located where the Grand Trunk Road meets the Karakoram Highway near the North-West Frontier Province province, northwest of Wah. It is 40 km northwest of Rawalpindi. It has a population of about over 50,000. It is famous for Gurdwara Sri Panja Sahib, one of the most sacred places of Sikhism. Thousands of Sikhs visit the Gurudwara on the eve of Besakhi every year. The other historical place is a tomb erroneously called Lala Rukh Tomb. There is a grave inside a square walled Garden and a fresh water fish pond near the tomb. On the nearby hill there is a meditation chamber attributed to a saint Baba Hasan Abdal also known as Baba Wali Kandhari with local folks. The city is named after this saint.

Administratively the city is a part of Attock District, formerly known as Campbell Pur. Hasan Abdal is one of the five tehsils of the District Attock. The former town committee was renamed as tehsil municipal administration in the Musharraf era. The tehsil municipal administration is divided into two union councils.

Punjab province of Pakistan (The dark red area shows Attock district):

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SABRE

Omar1984 said:


> Anarkali's Tomb, Lahore




This used to be my Nana's office lol

The British had converted the Tomb into a secretariat office and Pakistan continued to use it for the official purposes for a long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SABRE

Moin91 said:


> *The tomb of Jam Nido at Makli Hills, Thatta, Sindh, Pakistan*






Omar1984 said:


> *Nawab Isa Khan's Tomb*






Omar1984 said:


> Dabgir Mosque



A little History of Thatta

Thatta was once the Capital of Sindh and the Empire of Sindhu (Sindhu = Sindh+Punjab+Balochistan+Parts of NWFP, Rajhistan, and Gujrat). The ruling dynasty was the local Sindhi Samma clan. Thatta reached its heights during the rule of 2nd last ruler of Samma Dynsty Jam Nizamuddin -II or as he was called by his respectable nick name Jam Nindo. 

Thatta was once one of the largest city in the world. Once the largest Metropolis it is now largest Necropolis. British Archeological Survey in 1890s in its report wrote that the city during its height (under Jam Nizamuddin - II) was the size of London (London of 1890s) with over *50, 000 houses*, while commercial buildings remain unaccounted. *Each house was of 3 to 4 floors with large verandas. *

As long as Jam Nizamuddin ruled from Thatta, the foreigners (Afghans, Persians, Turks and Babur) were unable to hold grown in Sindhu or dislodge Jam Nizamuddin - II. At one point the Afghans took Sibi from the Sammas but the 2nd expedition of Samma army defeated them back into Kandhar. 

With the death of Jam Nizamuddin - II the Foreigners started series of invasions on Sindhu. 

The Arghun Turks occupied the Thatta when they were thrown out of Kabul and Kandhar by Babur. Battles following Arghan takeover inflicted heavy damages to this city. Shah Hussain Arghan had a battle with Humayon who lost. In a civil war against Isa Khan Tarkhan Shah Hussain lost the empire. Isa Khan had invited the Portuguese for help who arrived late. By the time Portuguese arrived Isa Khan had won and when the Portuguese asked him for payment for services (which arrived late and came to no use) Isa Khan refused. *In response just "700" Portuguese destroyed much of the city under Isa Khan (under Nizamuddin - II they would have been slaughtered like chickens). * After the Portuguese left Isa Khan did little to rebuild the city. His greatest achievement was his own tomb which he constructed in his life time. He also cut off the hands of the builders so no other king could have similar tomb.

Although Jam Nizamuddin - II's tomb is smaller then Isa Khan's, it is viewed with great respect and love by the people of region due to his devotion for Sindhu (not just Sindhi) nation.

Anyways; what was left of Sindhu Empire was just Sindh which was later occupied by Mughals under Akbar who defeated last Tarkhan ruler. All Mughals added was a Shah Jahan Mosque. 

Today the dead of city speak of their past when you look at their tombs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Hammy007

if we post some modern structures in our country it will be much appreciated

"but its historical overview"


----------



## Omar1984

Bahawalpur, Punjab Province of Pakistan.

Darbar Mahal Palace

View attachment 6ace76c197050767c734b12598838523.jpg



View attachment aa4dc5ecb4b3adbec22976e0660a3dd1.jpg







The Noor Mahal is a palace built in Bahawalpur, Pakistan. It was built in 1872 like an Italian chateau on neoclassical lines, at a time when modernism had set in.

There are various stories regarding its construction. According to one belief, Nawab Sadiq Muhammad Khan IV had the palace made for his wife. However, she was there for one night, only as she happened to see the adjoining graveyard from her balcony, and refused to spend another night there and so it remained unused during his reign.

View attachment 98237a8e7e8bac38c96732150745c2ef.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakistanheritage

Steeped in history and blended in culture, historical sites in Pakistan reflect the tradition and way of life of the era gone by. There are a number of historical sites in Pakistan that make an excellent tour. The most interesting of them all are the Harappa and Mohenjodra. Harappa is the major centre of the Indus Valley Civilization that was discovered in the 1920s. Mohenjodra, discovered in 1922 on the west bank of the river Indus is one of the earliest and most developed civilizations of ancient world.

There are other historical places of tourist importance in Pakistan. Some of them are Taxila, Kot Diji, Rohtas Fort and Uch Sharif. All these places are in one or the other way have great historical significance. Historical places in Pakistan are of special interest to archaeologists and history students.

Mohenjo-Daro
Harappa
Harappa (2nd Article)
Taxila
Satghara
Thar
Hindu and Buddhist Architectural Heritage of Pakistan &#8211; Vedic period
Tantirimale &#8211; as old as Buddhist Lanka
Khojak
Lansdowne Bridge, Sukkur
Rohtas Fort
Northern Areas (Pakistan)
Tomb of Jahangir
Kot Diji Fort
Buddhas of Bamyan
Samadh of Maharaja Ranjit Singhs son in Lahore vandalised

Pakistan Historical Places

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakistanheritage

Rohtas Fort































Rohtas Fort is a garrison fort built by the great Afghan king Sher Shah Suri. This fort is about 4 km in circumference and the first example of the successful amalgamation of Pukhtun and Hindu architecture in the sub-continent.

Name of fort

Sher Shah Suri named Qila Rohtas after the famous Rohtasgarh Fort in Shahabad district near Baharkunda, Bihar which he captured from the Raja of Rohtas Hari Krishan Rai in 1539. Rohtasgarh is situated on the upper course of the river Son, 20 37 N and 85 33E. It was built by Harish Chandra of the Solar dynasty and was named after his son Rohitasva after whom the fort (Rohtasgarh) was named.

Reasons of construction

Sher Shah constructed Qila Rohtas to block Emperor Humayuns return to India after defeating him in the Battle of Kanauj. This fort lies on the old GT road between the North (Afghanistan) to the Plains of Punjab. It blocked the way from Peshawar to Lahore. The other reason was to suppress the local tribes of this region Potohar called Gakhars who were allies of Humayun and refused their allegiance to Sher Shah Suri. The Gakhars made a feeble retort by building some fortifications near the village of Sultanpur, which still remain today.

Sher Shah constructed Qila Rohtas to block Emperor Humayuns return to India after defeating him in the Battle of Kanauj. This fort lies on the old GT road between the North (Afghanistan) to the Plains of Punjab. It blocked the way from Peshawar to Lahore. The other reason was to suppress the local tribes of this region Potohar called Gakhars who were allies of Humayun and refused their allegiance to Sher Shah Suri. The Gakhars made a feeble retort by building some fortifications near the village of Sultanpur, which still remain today.

The gatesThe height of the outer wall varies between 10 and 18 meters. Its thickness varies between 10 and 13 meters. The wall has 2 or 3 terraces and varies in thickness, the maximum being 13 meters near the Mori Gate. The terraces are linked by staircases. The topmost terrace has merlon-shaped battlements. Muskets can be fired from these battlements. Soldiers could also pour molten lead over the walls.

The wall is built in sandstone laid in lime mortar mixed with brick. The gates are in grey ashlar masonry. Some portions have been built using burnt brick.

Sohail Gate

Sohail GateThis gate is the best example of masonry in use in the time of Sher Shah. It derives its name from a Saint names Sohail Bukhari buried in the south-western bastion of the gate. Others say that it was names after the Sohail Star which rises on this side of the fort.

It is a double gate rectangular in shape. It is 21.34 meters (70 feet) high, 20.73 meters (68 feet) wide and 15 meters (50 feet) deep. The central archway is 4.72 meters (15 feet) wide. It has an inner and an outer arch which is decorated with beautiful and simple motifs of sunflower. This decoration is repeated in all parts of the Qila.
Sohail GateThere are balconies on either side of the central arch. These balconies have a small dome and their sides and bottom are also decorated. Unlike other parts of the Qila which has been built in Afghan-Persian style, the balcony is an example of Hindu architecture. These same balconies can be seen in Haveli Man Singh. There is a small window in the middle of the outer arch. This window is different from the two balconies to either side of the outer arch. It is much simpler that these two balconies.

There are seven merlons on this gate. The bastions are with battlements which have loopholes. These bastions have three levels on the inside. These can be seen if one zooms in the Sohail Gate picture.
Sohail Gate BalconyThe inner side of the gate mirrors the outside but has less decoration. There are no battlements towards the inside and no balconies either. The rooms in the upper storey of this gate have windows that open towards the inside of the Qila. Like the outer arch there is a small window in the middle of the inner arch. The gate now houses a Visitors information center and a Museum set up by the Himalayan Wildlife Foundation.

Shah Chandwali Gate

Shah Chand Wali GateThis gate links the citadel to the main fort. It is named after a Saint Shah Chandwali who refused to get his wages for working on this gate. The saint died while still on work and was buried near the gate. His shrine still stands to this day.

This gate is also a double gate. The outer gate, the entrance of which is from the citadel is 13.3 meters wide and 8.23 meters deep. The inner gate is a simple archway which is 3.66 meters wide.

Kabuli Gate

Kabuli GateThis gate opens to the west and is named Kabuli because it faces Kabul. It is a double gate and its opening is 3.15 meters (10 feet) wide. It has two bastions on each side. The gate has 5 battlements on top and has stairs leading up to it from the outside. On the southern side of the gate is the Shahi (Royal) Mosque because of which many people also call it Shahi (Royal) Darwaza (Gate or Door). There is a Baoli near this gate.

The gate derives its name from the beautiful glazed tiles used to decorate its outer arch. These tiles are the earliest examples of this technique which was later refined in Lahore. These tiles are blue in color.

An inscription on the left side of the gate gives the date of construction of the fort. The inscription is in Persian and is translated as follows

In the Hijri Year 948 came the exalted
At that time constructed the great fort
The emperor is Sher, with long life
There is no match to his good fortune
It was completed by Shahu Sultan

The Hijri year 948 is 1541 AD.

Mori or Kashmiri Gate

Entrance, Khwas Khani GateThe gate opens to the north and faces Kashmir. This gate opens into one chamber which opens into another.This gate is named after one of Sher Shah Suris greatest general, Khwas Khan. This was the original entrance to the Qila (Fort) because outside the gate lies the old GT Road.

It is a double gate. The outer gate is 12.8 meter wide (42 feet) and 8 meter (26 feet) deep. This gate has a bastion and a defensive wall on each side. On the bastions canons could be deployed. The inner and outer gates are almost mirror images of each other. The top of the gate has five battlements. All of these have loopholes as well as machicolation. Unlike other gates of this Qila, the inner side of the gate has five battlements.

The inner and outer arches have sunflower motifs like the Sohail Gate. The gate also has a room which has windows opening to the inside and the outside.

It is pertinent to mention here that when the Gakhars refused their allegiance to Sher Shah Suri, he launched an expedition to punish them. This resulted in the capture of the Gakhar chief Sarang Khan and his daughter. Sarang Khan was then killed. His daughter was then married to Sher Shahs favourite general Khwas Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Shah Jahan Mosque - Thatta, Sindh Province of Pakistan. The Shah Jahan Mosque was built in the reign of Mughal emperor Shah Jahan in 1647.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Shah Jahan Mosque - Thatta, Sindh Province of Pakistan. (Continued) 
The Shah Jahan Mosque was built in the reign of Mughal emperor Shah Jahan in 1647.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.U.R.B.



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

The Badshahi Mosque (Urdu: &#1576;&#1575;&#1583;&#1588;&#1575;&#1726;&#1740; &#1605;&#1587;&#1580;&#1583, (from Persian, Padshahi, "imperial") or the 'Emperor's Mosque', in Lahore is the second largest mosque in Pakistan and South Asia and the fifth largest mosque in the world. Epitomising the beauty, passion and grandeur of the Mughal era, it is Lahore's most famous landmark and a major tourist attraction.

Capable of accommodating 10,000 worshippers in its main prayer hall and a further 100,000 in its courtyard and porticoes, it remained the largest mosque in the world from 1673 to 1986 (a period of 313 years), when overtaken in size by the completion of the Faisal Mosque in Islamabad. Today, it remains the second largest mosque in Pakistan and South Asia and the fifth largest mosque in the world after the Masjid al-Haram (Grand Mosque) of Mecca, the Al-Masjid al-Nabawi (Prophet's Mosque) in Medina, the Hassan II Mosque in Casablanca and the Faisal Mosque in Islamabad.

To appreciate its large size, the four minarets of the Badshahi Mosque are 13.9 ft (4.2 m) taller than those of the Taj Mahal and the main platform of the Taj Mahal can fit inside the 278,784 sq ft (25,899.9 m2) courtyard of the Badshahi Mosque, which is the largest mosque courtyard in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

Omar1984 said:


> The Badshahi Mosque (Urdu: &#1576;&#1575;&#1583;&#1588;&#1575;&#1726;&#1740; &#1605;&#1587;&#1580;&#1583, (from Persian, Padshahi, "imperial") or the 'Emperor's Mosque', in Lahore is the second largest mosque in Pakistan and South Asia and the fifth largest mosque in the world.



Great pics brother, you've done an amazing job in posting many different pictures of Pakistan in this sub-forum, from street-life, historical building to recent development projects.

Been to Badshahi Mosque, its absolutely beautiful especially once inside, the architecture is a joy to behold and it was nice to see other historic sites around the vicinity of the mosque.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

The Wazir Khan Mosque in Lahore, Pakistan was built by Shaikh Ilm-ud-din Ansari, a native of Chiniot, who rose to be the court physician to Shah Jahan and later, the Governor of Lahore. He was commonly known as Wazir Khan. (The word wazir means 'minister' in Urdu language). It was built in seven years, starting around 1634-1635 A.D., during the reign of the Mughal Emperor Shah Jehan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## usmanjilani

*excellent astonishing ....cool archtecture!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## amigos

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Omar1984

Ziarat Residency - Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah's Last Resting Place












































Ziarat Residency - yet another landmark of Pakistan and its history. It was here that Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah, the founder of Pakistan, spent his last days. The local people believe that the Jinnah had in fact breathed his last here in Ziarat, contrary to the official reports that he expired in Karachi on 11 September, 1948, the day he was shifted there from Ziarat. The residency building is a majestic piece of architecture, but people visit it primarily for its association with the leader.

The building, constructed in 1892, was originally meant to serve as a sanatorium, due to presence of Juniper Forests in the area, but was later converted into the summer residence of the Agent to the Governor General. The residency is embellished with Chinar (Cedar) trees, beautiful lush green lawns, covered with grassy carpets and with roses, dancing at the rhythmic tunes of wind, all around the garden. From there one can have a striking view of the picturesque valley. It is a two storey building with a modern super structure. The furniture used by the Father of the Nation is laying at their original places. 

The Residency has now been declared a national heritage and converted into national monument to restore its &#8216;real beauty&#8217; and historic status. There are no photographs of the inner of the residency available, however a clip can be viewed to see the interior and articles under use by Jinnah.

About Ziarat: The name Ziarat means 'Shrine' A local saint, Kharwari Baba, is believed to have rested in the valley and blessed it. After his death he was buried here. People frequently visit the saint's shrine, which is 10 km by jeep from Ziarat. 

The history of Ziarat during the British colonial administration is the same as that of the Sibi district of which it was a part until 1986. The area came under British colonial influence by the middle of the last century, and was made a part of British India in 1887 like the rest of the old Sibi district. Two years earlier, in 1885, the British Government had acquired land for construction of a civil station (at the present Ziarat town), on payment of Rs.1,400,000 to the Saidzai sub section of the Sarangzai tribe. Before the creation of Sibi district (in 1903), Ziarat used to be the summer headquarters of Thal and Chutiali District (Duki Sajavi Sub Division). Later when the Sibi District was created in 1903, it became Sibi District&#8217;s summer headquarters. It formed a part of Shahrigh Tehsil of Sibi District till 1974 when it was given the status of a sub-tehsil. 

Before Independence, the camp offices of the Agent to the Governor General in Balochistan; the Revenue Commissioner, Balochistan; the Civil Surgeon, Balochistan; the Political Agent and the Colonisation officer, Nasirabad, used to shift to Ziarat during the summer. Following the creation of Sibi Division in 1974, the divisional offices shifted to Ziarat during the summer. Ziarat remains quite cool during hot summer and receives enough snowfall during winters. 

Ziarat has the distinction of having the second largest area of juniper forests in the world. Its total forest area is 51,335 hectares which is 54&#37; of the district's total geographical area. The juniper forest is a protected area. A tree with a 40 inches trunk is said to be 1000 years old, and there are countless trees in Ziarat that are over 1000 - 5000 years old. The juniper wood is used for making pencils and other such like soft commodities. But presently, it is being cut as a fuel wood, due to which the forests are fast depleting, specially in the wake of no worthwhile fresh plantation.

sease is contagious and is transferring from one diseased tree to another. Lot needs to be done to conserve this natural treasure. Read More about efforts at hand. The Juniper Forest of Ziarat have been included in the UNESCO's heritage list since these have been here for such a long time and have been witness to many a civilizations that thrived and died around them.

Beside Juniper, which is the major species of trees, other major species include Wild Ash; Wild Almond; Olea species; Khujak. The magic of Ziarat lies in its honey-flowers which attain a large size here, its lush green grass and cool weather even in the hottest months of summer. 'Shinshoab' a lavender-like wild bush, looks lovely in twilights. Ziarat is also famous for its sweet apples, black and red cherry. The cherry season lasts from the 1st to 15th of June.

Within easy reach of the town, the Ziart (or sometimes Sandeman) Tangi (above right) is a narrow gorge between lofty mountains culminates in a perennial spring. There are more than half a dozen gorges around Ziarat formed by natural 'Karez' - spring water falling through narrow openings amongst the mountain rocks producing a dramatic effect. The sound of waterfalls singing to the tune of solid rocks while passing through narrow gorges creates a mystic atmosphere. The famous gorges along the road to Ziarat are Chutair Tangi, Kahn Tangi, Kawas Tangi, Fern Tangi and Sandeman Tangi. One can approach easily to these gorges by diverting from the main road to have a picnic, adventure and fun. A walk to Chashma is favourite amongst joggers and those who wish to have a pleasant walk. Situated 6 km from Ziarat the 'Prospect Point' offers breathtaking view of the valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*Khewra Salt Mines Pakistan*


Khewra Salt Mines is a salt mine located in Khewra, Jhelum District, Punjab in Pakistan, about 160 kilometres (99 mi) from Islamabad and 260 kilometres (160 mi) from Lahore. It attracts up to 40,000 visitors per year and is the second largest salt mine in the world. Situated in the foothills of the Salt Range, the Khewra Salt Mines are the oldest in the South Asia.

Salt has been mined at Khewra since 320 BC, in an underground area of about 110 square kilometres (42 sq mi). Khewra salt mine has estimated total of 220 million tonnes of rock salt deposits. The current production from the mine is 325,000 tons salt per annum.

The mine-head buildings have 19 stories, with 11 below ground. Only 50&#37; salt is extracted and 50% is left as pillers to keep the mountain. The salt-mine is 288 metres (940 ft) above sea level and extends around 730 metres (2,400 ft) inside the mountains from the mine-mouth. The cumulative length of all tunnels is more than 40 kilometres (25 mi).

Salt occurs in a Pre-Cambrian deposit in the form of an irregular dome-like structure. There are seven thick salt seams with a cumulative thickness of about 150 meters. At places the rock salt is 99% pure. Salt is transparent, white, pink, reddish to beef-color red. There are beautiful alternate bands of red and white color salt.


Discovery of the mine:

It is said that when Alexander visited South Asia, coming across the Jhelum and Mianwali region, Khewra Salt Mines were discovered. The discovery of the mines, however, was not made by Alexander nor his "allies", but by his horse. It is stated that when Alexander's army stopped here for rest, the horses started licking the stones. One of his soldiers took notice of it and when he tasted the rock stone, it was salty thus leading to the discovery of the mines.

Afterwards this mine was wholly purchased by a local Raja and from that era to Independence of Pakistan this mine remained property of locally living Janjua Rajas who were sons of Raja Mal.

They are linked to the nearest place called Malot Fort constructed by Raja Mal Janjua.

Tunnels Design:

The current design of the tunnels inside the Mines was prepared by Chaudhry Niaz Ali Khan, a civil engineer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*Tomb of Jahangir*

Jahangir was the ruler of the Mughal Empire from 1605 until his death in 1627.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

ENTERING THE SHAH RUKN-E-ALAM&#8217;S DARBAR
Shah Rukn-e-Alam&#8217;s Tomb, Multan, Punjab
The tomb of the Sufi saint Shah Rukn-e-Alam (The pillar of the world) was built between 1320 and 1324. This octagonal building rises to a height of 30.5 metres and has an internal diameter of 16 metres. The dome, said to be the second largest in the world, has a diameter of 17 metres. The exterior of the Mausoleum is made of red bricks, embellished with glazed tile panels, string courses and battlements.
Photographer: Mohammad Anwerzada









CATHEDRAL AT NIGHT
St. Patrick&#8217;s Cathedral, Karachi, Sindh
St. Patrick&#8217;s Cathedral stands tall and majestic in the night. The Cathedral was consecrated in April 1881. It was built in the Gothic style and designed by three members of the Society of Jesus: Father Wagner, Brother Kluver and Brother Lau.
Photographer: Tahir Jamal


----------



## Omar1984

DIVINE INTERSECTION
Allahwala Chowk, Karachi, Sindh
The Allahwala Chowk stands resolutely at the intersection of Tariq Road and Shahrah-e-Quaideen, one of Karachi&#8217;s busiest commercial hubs. Tariq Road is a shopper&#8217;s paradise and is busy throughout the day and well into the night. 
Photographer: Tahir Jamal









THE BLUES OF BHIT SHAH 
Shah Abdul Latif Bhittai&#8217;s Shrine, Bhit Shah, Sindh
Elaborate kashi tiles in shades of blue decorate the surfaces of Shah Abdul Latif Bhittai&#8217;s shrine, which is built in typical Sindhi style with limestone domes, minarets, tile and mirror work. Shah Abdul Latif Bhittai is a revered Sindhi saint and poet; he renounced material comforts, and chose a bhit or sand dune on which to sit and meditate. His poems have been compiled in a collection entitled Shah Jo Risalo.
Photographer: Arif Mahmood


----------



## Karachiite

Ranikot Fort (Largest Fort in the world)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

Faiz Mahal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

A Masjid in Chakwal







A Masjid in Chiniot







A Masjid in Murree


----------



## Dance

A former princely state, Bahawalpur still carries quaint reminders of its rich past&#8211; from mighty forts to resplendent palaces to mystical shrines. But the jewel in the crown continues to be Noor Mahal, the palace of light.

According to popular lore, the palace was built by Nawab Sadiq Muhammad Khan IV for his wife but she refused to live there due to its close proximity to a graveyard. Built on neoclassical lines, was completed in 1875 and covers an area of 44,600 square feet. Noor Mahal was declared a national monument and the Pakistan Army spent two years restoring the building. While the building is now open to visitors, it also serves as an army mess. Its glorious façade and interiors were saved for posterity in drama serial Noor Bano, a modern day fairy tale.

Be it the grand baby piano, massive chandeliers and the gilded furniture, the chipped mosaic floors or the &#8216;haunted&#8217; dungeons, every nook and cranny of Noor Mahal has some bit of history attached to it. &#8211; Text and photos by Madeeha Syed



























DAWN.COM | Latest news, Breaking news, Pakistan News, world news, business, sport and multimedia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

Standing proudly in the midst of the Cholistan desert, the Derawar Fort is a famed hallmark of Bahawalpur. From Bahawalpur city, it takes several hours to get to the fort, with the journey being long, tiring and dust laden. But it&#8217;s worth the trouble. With the vast Cholistan desert serving as a backdrop, the majestic fort is a sight to behold.

Rai Jajja Bhati, a Hindu Rajput from Jaisalmir, was the first to build a fort on the site. However, the Nawab of Bahawalpur, Sadeq Mohammad Khan I, captured the fort in 1733 and had it rebuilt to how it looks today. The fort was taken away from the Nawab in 1747 but in 1804, Nawab Mubarak Khan reclaimed the fort.

Several archeological sites, some of which date back to the time of the Indus Valley Civilisation, surround the Derawar Fort. These sites have not been excavated yet. The fort itself is badly in need of repair and restoration work. A mosque close by is built on the design of Moti Masjid at Delhi&#8217;s Red Fort and offers an interesting contrast.

The fort has remained the set of two popular music videos in Pakistan &#8211; the first is Yeh Shaam by The Vital Signs and Shor Macha by Entity Paradigm. &#8211; Text and photos by Madeeha Syed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## body3400

nice post good


----------



## body3400

need more like this


----------



## body3400

few more pics


----------



## body3400

great thread


----------



## body3400

excdellent post


----------



## mr42O

thx for sharing. Toursim can be bigg income source for Pakistan and i am not thinking of ppl from foreginers but Pakistanies. What is needed is first some setup to promote it and cheap travel and better security also maintence of these nice places. My heart craies when i see no one is taking care of these great places which are gold. 

I would love to visit these places and could take me many many 10+ years maybe to visit most of places in Pakistan. I am in Pakistan mostly every year but only visit my home town and Lahore Islamabad for shopping. And always i enjoy alot...


----------



## russellpeters

nice pictures..


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> The Shah Faisal Masjid in Islamabad, Pakistan, is among one of the largest mosques in the world. It is a state National Mosque. It is a popular masjid in the Islamic world, and is renowned for both its size and its architecture covering an area of 5,000 square meters with a capacity of 300,000 worshippers.



Interior view:


----------



## Omar1984

Sakina-tul-Sughra Masjid.
Located in the village of Kotla Reham Ali Shah,Tehsil Jatoi in District Muzaffargarh, Pakistan
















Illyasi Masjid, Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago




----------



## Porus

Great architecture, I didn't know that most of these old mosques, monuments, tombs and forts were so majestic and beautiful. Kudos to those who built them. If the Pakistan army trained jihadis were not creating havoc in this country, we could have inveigled some European and Japanese tourists into visiting these places and earned some extra money.


----------



## Zibago

Porus said:


> Great architecture, I didn't know that most of these old mosques, monuments, tombs and forts were so majestic and beautiful. Kudos to those who built them. If the Pakistan army trained jihadis were not creating havoc in this country, we could have inveigled some European and Japanese tourists into visiting these places and earned some extra money.


 other than the afpak border pakistan is safe especially azad kashmir is safest place in pakistan lot of media hype has scared away tourists and the terrorists are not pakistan army trained they are the same mujahideen who fought soviets with FUNDING AND TRAINING from us and europe


----------



## W.11

quaid e azam mazar arial






makli tombs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

a historical jain temple located in nagarparkar, sindh


----------



## jatt+gutts

beutifull architecture.. lahore in many ways is similar to amritsar it seems from pictures. thx for posting


----------



## W.11

hyderabad fort






Kot Diji Fort





















pakko qilo hyderabad


----------



## W.11

drawar fort, bhawalpur


----------



## W.11

Takht Bahi, gandhara



> *Takht Bhai (or Takht Bahi) is a Buddhist monastic complex dating to the 1st century BCE.[1] The complex is regarded by archaeologists as being particularly representative of the architecture of Buddhist monastic centers from its era.[2] It was listed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site in 1980.[1]
> The word Takht Bhai (Urdu: &#1578;&#1582;&#1578; &#1576;&#1726;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740 may have different explanations. In Sanskrit, takht means "well" and bhai means "on a high surface", so the whole word means "well on a high surface".[citation needed] In Persian, takht means "throne". The ruins are located about 15 kilometers from Mardan in Pakistan's Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Province.[1] A small fortified city, dating from the same era, sits nearby.[3] The ruins also sit near a modern village known by the same name.[4] The surrounding area is famous for sugar cane cultivation.*

































Foot print of the Buddha, from Takht-i-Bahi Gandhara, today in west Pakistan. Grey scist. 74 x34 cm


----------



## W.11

Mehrgarh, Balochistan



> *Mehrgarh (Brahui: Mehrga&#341;h, Urdu: &#1605;&#1729;&#1585;&#1711;&#1681;&#1726, one of the most important Neolithic (7000 BCE to c. 2500 BCE) sites in archaeology, lies on the "Kachi plain" of now Balochistan, Pakistan. It is one of the earliest sites with evidence of farming (wheat and barley) and herding (cattle, sheep and goats) in South Asia."[1]
> Mehrgarh is located near the Bolan Pass, to the west of the Indus River valley and between the now Pakistani cities of Quetta, Kalat and Sibi. The site was discovered in 1974 by an archaeological team directed by French archaeologist Jean-François Jarrige, and was excavated continuously between 1974 and 1986, and again from 1997 to 2000. The earliest settlement at Mehrgarh&#8212;in the northeast corner of the 495-acre (2.00 km2) site&#8212;was a small farming village dated between 7000 BCE to 5500 BCE and the whole area covers a number of successive settlements. Archaeological material has been found in six mounds, and about 32,000 artifacts have been collected.*













ca. March 1976, Mehrgarh, Sibi, Pakistan --- The ruins of an ancient mud-brick village, dating from before 6500 BC, stand in Mehrgarh, Sibi, Pakistan. --- Image by © CORBIS









Mehrgarh Period VII, c. 2800-2600 BC., Extremely attractive nude female goddess with colorful necklace over her breasts








Khuzdar, Terrcotta Bowl, 3rd millennium B.C. BALOCHISTAN PAKISTAN







Bowl retrieved from Neolithic Mehrgarh archeological site, Balochistan, Pakistan.

Harappa


----------



## W.11

Bhambore, sindh



> *Bhambore (Sindhi: &#1664;&#1606;&#1664;&#1608;&#1585 is the ruins of the ancient port city of Debal from the 7th century, located near modern Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan, at the base of the Indus River. The ruins are located approximately 60 km between Dhabeji and Gharo on the N-5 National Highway. Its population was mainly Hindu with a Buddhist minority. It is largely known for the ruins of a castle destroyed by Muhammad bin Qasim during the invasion of Sindh and&#8212;on a different note&#8212;the legendary love story of Sassi Punnun. Bhambore is famously known as Bhambra among Khudabadi Sindhi Swarankar Community.
> Bhambore signifies the trading links between Arab and South Asian nations of its times. The new city of Bhambore came into being because pirates had kidnapped a ship. A plea was filed with the Arab rulers in Baghdad (then a major economic and military power) to rescue the people from the kidnapped ship. When diplomacy failed to release those people, an expedition was sent to the area under the command of Muhammad bin Qasim. With superior military might and planning he was able to make an amphibious landing and establish his presence here. One of the reasons cited for the success of this expedition is the unhappiness of the Buddhist population; it is believed they may have helped the coming invaders.
> Bhambore was later abandoned due to a change in the river's course. Evidence of earthquakes and regional invaders is also cited as an explanation for the population's movement away from the area and the crumbling of the castle. The former river delta is now a creek.*























ruins of South East Asia's First Mosque






The LINGAM -a symbolic worship object used in Hindu religion is also found from these ruins of Bhambore during the excavation work.

The lingam (also, linga, ling, Shiva linga, Shiv ling, Sanskrit &#2354;&#2367;&#2329;&#2381;&#2327;&#2306; li&#7749;ga&#7747;,Tamil&#2994;&#3007;&#2969;&#3021;&#2965;&#2990;&#3021; , meaning "mark", "sign", "gender", "phallus", "inference" or "eternal procreative germ") is a representation of the Hindu deity Shiva used for worship in temples.


----------



## W.11

Sateen Jo Aastan, Sukkur Sindh







Qasim fort, Karachi



> *The Qasim Fort is a small fort constructed in the 18th century by the Talpur dynasty when the port of Karachi traded with Oman and Bahrain.
> The fort was stormed by the British in 1839 because of the strategic location of Karachi.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Grand Trunk Road



> *The Grand Trunk Road is one of South Asia's oldest and longest major roads. For several centuries, it has linked the eastern and western regions of the Indian subcontinent, running from Chittagong, Bangladesh through to Howrah, West Bengal in India, across north India into Peshawar (in present day Pakistan), up to Kabul, Afghanistan. Its former names include Uttarapatha ("the road to north"), Shah Rah-e-Azam ("great road") or Sadak-e-Azam or Badshahi Sadak.
> 
> The route spanning the GT road existed during the Mauryan Empire, extending from the mouth of the Ganges to the north-western frontier of the Empire.[1] The modern road was built by Sher Shah Suri, who renovated and extended the ancient route in the 16th century*














Attock City (Campbellpur) and Mughal caravan sarai on the famous Grand Trunk road











Ancient Grand Trunk Road






Serai Kharbooza, Islamabad

Serai or travellers inn constructed by Sher Shah Suri on the Grand Trunk Road connecting Kabul with Calcutta now lie in ruins in Islamabad. Such public works were the hallmark of Sher Sha Suri's reign where travellers inn with all the necessary facilities were constructed along the GT road to provide rest and recreation facilities to travellers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

lahore fort

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

chitral fort


----------



## W.11

bala hisar fort, peshawar


----------



## W.11

baghsar fort, azad kashmir

















Ramkot fort, azad kashmir



> *Located on the summit of a hill, Ramkot Fort is built over the site of an old Hindu Shiva temple. three sides of this hill top are surrounded by the River Jhelum. During excavations relics of the 5th - 9th century AD have been discovered near one of the temples. In the 16th - 17th century AD the Muslim rulers of Kashmir in safe guarding their boundaries built numerous forts. Ramkot, sitting atop at the confluence of the river Jhelum is one of them. The Sikh Maharaja of Kashmir further fortified Ramkot.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Umerkot fort, sindh



> A tomb inside Umerkot fort. This fort was built in the eleventh century during Sumra dynasty. It has remained under the control of Rajputs, Mughals, Kalhoras, Talpurs and the British. It was the birthplace of a famous and most controversial Mughal ruler, Akbar on 14 October 1542


----------



## W.11

Gilgit: Kargah Buddha (maybe bodhisattva Maitreya , 8th century?) 
Pakistan, Northern Areas






Shatial, Karakoram Highway: Buddhist petroglyphs near road: Sibi-Jataka (body offering: rescue of dove by boddhisattva&#8217;s offering of his own flesh to the falcon), stupa, inscriptions in Sogdian, Brahmi, Karoshti; after 4th century CE.
Pakistan, Northern Areas






Raja palace (Raja Mahal) of the former ruler of Khaplu (Khapulu), east of Skardu, Baltistan.
Built ca. 1850 after the Dogra invasion, currently under historical restoration, supported by the Aga Khan Cultural Services.
archnet.org/library/sites/one-site.jsp?site_id=9902
Pakistan, Northern Areas






Shigar Fort: Khlin Grong Khanqar mosque, restored by Aga Khan Cultural Services.
archnet.org/library/sites/one-site.jsp?site_id=11462
Shigar, Baltistan.
Pakistan, Northern Areas








Khanhqa Muallah mosque in Shigar village, Baltistan. Area for sacrificial animals.
Pakistan, Northern Areas







Shigar Fort, Skardu - Pakistan


----------



## W.11

shigar fort






Shigar Fort, the former Raja's palace (Fongkar, 17th century), recently historically restored and converted to the Shigar Fort Residence Hotel & Museum, with support of the Aga Khan Cultural Services.
archnet.org/library/sites/one-site.jsp?site_id=9903
Baltistan.
Pakistan, Northern Areas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Kot Digi fort


























ranikot fort


----------



## W.11

Ranikot Fort


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

ranikot fort


----------



## get straight

Sheikhupura Fort


----------



## Safriz

Saint Luke's Church of Abbottabad

This church resembles so much with the old church of the native village Blackheath , London of Sir General James Abbott.

This is a rare photograph as this rear end Victorian gate is no more there.






Royal Sikh temple Mansehra,NWFP, Pakistan,,which was generously rescued and restored through the efforts of Mr Kharral , the then Assistant commissioner of Mansehra district

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lao-Vieng

Thanks for sharing. Pakistan is a beautiful country

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

Safriz said:


> Royal Sikh temple Mansehra,NWFP, Pakistan,,which was generously rescued and restored through the efforts of Mr Kharral , the then Assistant commissioner of Mansehra district


Used to pass this place everyday on the way to school  I'm home sick now


----------



## Armstrong

SHAMK9 said:


> Used to pass this place everyday on the way to school  I'm home sick now



Wait you're from Mansehra !


----------



## SHAMK9

Armstrong said:


> Wait you're from Mansehra !


Yea.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

SHAMK9 said:


> Yea.........



I've got cousins from there ! They are Pashtuns but for some reason they can't speak a word of Pashto; they know Hindkow & Sereiki though !


----------



## Luqman Khan

Armstrong said:


> I've got cousins from there ! They are Pashtuns but for some reason they can't speak a word of Pashto; they know Hindkow & Sereiki though !


there is only one reason.. n that is when u dont speak in family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Luqman Khan said:


> there is only one reason.. n that is when u dont speak in family.



Nahin yaaar there family switched to a mix of Hindko & Sereiki quite a few generations back (long before anyone remembers) so they are, in a way, Pashtuns who speak Hindko & Seriki as their mother-tongue ! I suppose like Ayub Khan & the Pashtuns of Mianwali !


----------



## Luqman Khan

baat to wahen pr agai na..
ghr men jo boltay hen wahe seekaingay na..
so now they are seriki adn hindko pasthuns... 
dont need to mention that they can't speak pashto... coz there are many ...


----------



## darkinsky

buddhist monastery
















Katas Raj Temple Complex


----------



## darkinsky

makli
















bhag nari balochistan






hyderabad sindh






nagar temple






ranikot fort
















a masjid on indus highway






chitori graveyard, mirpurkhas






masjid in sindh






a historic masjid in sindh






makli






hyderabad hindu temple






chaukandi tombs






jain temple sindh






zaibun nisa street karachi






thata masjid






shaikupura fort






Jilani Qubay, Nasarpur

Arguably one of the most beautiful tombs in the country, Jilany Qubay (Tombs in Sindhi language) are found in a small town of Nasarpur, a stone's throw from Tando Allah Yar.







bhitshah sindh






dera ghazi khan






nawab mehel, cholistan






chitori tombs






tomb lahore






khudad masjid






makli






Dj colledge karachi






ranikot fort






chitori tombs


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

shrine of shachal sarmast






Institute of Sindhology, University of Sindh Jamshoro






sindh university






Dr N.A Baloch Model School Hyderabad Sindh Pakistan






Main Gate sindh university Babul Islam University Of Sindh,






Tomb of Abdullah Shah Ashabi, Makli, Thatta






mosque at bhitshah






a tomb in larkana






a shirine in khairpur






tomb of dewan shah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

The Shigar Fort Residence































Amburiq Mosque Restoration






Khilingrong Mosque






Khilingrong Mosque
















Sayyed Mohammad Astana





















Shigar Fort


























Baltit Fort
















*Baltit Village*































Shigar Village











*Shigar Fort*
















*Khaplu Fort*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

pakistan monument







sheesh mehel, lahore fort
















a shrine in sukkur






jamia masjid sukkur






bhong masjid


----------



## darkinsky

uch sharif






shah jahan mosque






near zainab market


----------



## Edevelop

*Jhelum*















*Chiniot *


















Shahhi Masjid, 













Omar Hayat Haveli

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

jahangir's tomb lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Bahwalpur*

Derwar Fort

















Abbasi Mosque

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Bahawalpur *

Central Library


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Edevelop

*Bahawalpur*

View of Moti (derawar) Masjid and Tombs of nawabs of Bahawalpur (in B/G) viewed from fort





Main Door to enter Moti (Derawar) Masjid


----------



## Edevelop

*Bahawalpur *






Gulzar Mahal

























bara dari 

















Sadiq ghr Palac AhmadPur East













Noor Mahal

















Darbar mahal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T90TankGuy

cb4 said:


> *Jhelum*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chiniot *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shahhi Masjid,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omar Hayat Haveli



These are some of the most beautiful Mogul architecture i have seen, and i have seen a lot in India. i would love to visit these places.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky

dai anga tomb, lahore






bhong mosque






derawar fort






derawar fort






derawar fort






derawar fort


----------



## darkinsky

Dabgir mosque thatta


----------



## darkinsky

umer hayat, chiniot






shahi mosque chiniot






dera nawab






malot temple chakwal






lahore fort


----------



## darkinsky

a mosque in kashmir, pakistan


----------



## darkinsky

faiz mehel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

ranikot






faiz mehel














[/IMG]






mirpurkhas











dadu tombs






nagar temples






mosque near attock fort






mosque in bhawalpur











hyderabad






khairpur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

chaukandi tombs






very old mosque in khairpur


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky

kamaro sharif masjid, Tando Allahyaar, Sindh, Pakistan






SHAHI BAAGH, Shikarpur, Sindh, Pakistan!






Victoria tower, jacobabad, Sindh, Pakistan






Kot diji fort, Khairpur, Sindh, Pakistan!






mosque near matiari,






Shrine of Makhdoom Bilawal











Shah Jhan Masjid, Thatta, Sindh, Pakistan






ranikot fort






fort diji
















nokot fort











dailal fort






Khuda Abad Mosque

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Bhong Masjid

Sadiqabad Pakistan


----------



## Umair Nawaz

jbgt90 said:


> These are some of the most beautiful *Mogul architecture* i have seen, and i have seen a lot in India. i would love to visit these places.



They r not Mogul architecture, these r called Muslim architecture.

BTW the word is Mughal not 'Mogul'.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

SHAMK9 said:


> Used to pass this place everyday on the way to school  I'm home sick now



Oy jatuk, tu mansehry da aah.
main tennu Qaidyani samajda reyan.


----------



## SHAMK9

Umair Nawaz said:


> Oy jatuk, tu mansehry da aah.
> main tennu Qaidyani samajda reyan.


Qaidyani nahi yara, swati haan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

cb4 said:


> The Shigar Fort Residence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amburiq Mosque Restoration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khilingrong Mosque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khilingrong Mosque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sayyed Mohammad Astana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shigar Fort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baltit Fort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Baltit Village*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shigar Village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shigar Fort*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Khaplu Fort*



do u guys know that Balti village is only place in the whole world which is continuously Abad from past 1000 years.



SHAMK9 said:


> Qaidyani nahi yara, swati haan



Oh khairan singy maran.

Ta pakhto pooye?


----------



## SHAMK9

Umair Nawaz said:


> Ta pakhto pooye?


ni yar, samaj andi he lekin bol na akda.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

SHAMK9 said:


> ni yar, samaj andi he lekin bol na akda.



Mansehry tay kis jaa rehna een?
Main Abbottabad Public School parda reyan koi char saal toori.


----------



## SHAMK9

Umair Nawaz said:


> Mansehry tay kis jaa rehna een?
> Main Abbottabad Public School parda reyan koi char saal toori.


zafar ground de kol, main mansehra public school/college be parda asan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

SHAMK9 said:


> zafar ground de kol, main mansehra public school/college be parda asan.



Good enjoy kr khush reh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky

rohtas fort

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

woodwork in peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Dewan Shurfa Khan's tomb in Makli Graveyard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

a street in hasan abdal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

faiz mehel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

kot diji






usage of blue tiles and geometry is very common in sindh and southern punjab architecture






intricate use of flowers, petals, red bricks are very much used in northern punjab style architecture






if KPK the decorations involve intricate use of petals, flowers with more bright colours

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Destructlord said:


> Some of these are very similiar to the Persian architecture!



Islam came towards south asia from persia and CA.


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Imran Khan said:


>



this is half destroyed isnt it?


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## natee

Guides Chapen in Mardan




Monument in Mardan




Mardan tank

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CometMibro

Educational thread, thanks.


----------



## W.11

fasting budha
















Gandhara gallery at Lahore museum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Ghosia Tomb G T Road Haji Murad Trust Hospital Gujranwala






Kohat






Chilla Ga Boo Ali Qalandar, Chiniot






Jamia Masjid Al-Sadiq Bahawalpur






Faiz Mahal, Khairpur






Bhong Masjid, Bhong village of tehsil Sadiqabad,district Raheem Yar Khan








Rukn-e-Alam, Multan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Jamia Mosque, Khudabad, Dadu (built in 1700s during the rule of the Kalhoros in Sind)






Jain Temple, Multan






Qutb Shahi Tombs, Hyderabad






Baltit Fort Hunza Valley, G.B






Peshawar






Haveli Nonehaal Singh, Lahore










kharmang fort






masjid chachan, Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat

@cb4 @W.11

Gents, please hotlink your images - download them and upload them on YOUR accounts on, facebook, flicker, tinuurl or picasa. That would mean that these pictures stay here for ever.


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

TruthSeeker said:


> Very nice. Most seem to be in Lahore. Is that correct? Is Lahore the city with the "most of the best" Pakistani architecture?



Lahore is to Pakistan what Berlin is to Germany. Its a VERY old city with extremely rich architecture,crafts, arts, food and culture.

Other than Lahore, exotic oriental architecture is found scattered everywhere in Pakistan, from small towns to the big old cities like Karachi,Peshawar & Multan. Modern architecture can be found in Islamabad, which is a new city built in 50's-60's.


----------



## Edevelop

Peshawar














Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Naokot fort






Makli graveyard






Jain temple Nagaparkar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

The Shahi Mosque in Chitral was constructed in 1915. Skilled craftsmen were brought from India for its construction. Hense the architecture has a great resemblance with Mughal architecture. The tomb of Mehtar Shuja ul Mulk, who constructed it, is situated in one corner of the mosque.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

I think this is in Islamabad


----------



## W.11

tombs in Sarghoda, Pakistan


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

300 yr old wooden house in leepa valley muzzafarabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

mughal bride in peshawar

The Chuha Gujar Bridge stands above Bara River and near the Chuha Gujar village. A Mughal-era construction probably built during Shah Jehan’s rule in 1629, the bridge is 100 yards long and six yards wide with six-foot tall pillars on each side.

The pillars are topped with beautiful domes which add to the grandeur of the bridge. Two of the domes, however, have fallen off. 

As is typical of Mughal architecture, there are 12 arched tunnels or water ways running under the bridge. The bridge is in considerably good condition, despite the fact that it has been there for more than three centuries and has not been preserved as a historical site. 

It is among the few Mughal monuments in the city of Peshawar. In his book, Peshawar: Past and Present, SM Jafar shows the original plaque with Emperor Shah Jehan’s name and details of the bridge on it, such as the date of construction.

One of the pillars used to have a plaque with details about the historic bridge, but it has been removed. Researcher Humayun Akhund said residents claimed the plaque was taken away by officials from the archeology department. He added that they had searched the department and found nothing. 

“If we had the plaque, we would be able to learn about the bridge’s history,” he said. “But since we do not have any historical documents or manuscripts, we don’t know much. The structure and design show that this was built in the Mughal period.”

According to researcher Muhammad Nawaz Khan, who has written about the history of Peshawar, many people believe the bridge was built by Karim Bakhsh Sethi, a philanthropist from Peshawar. There is, however, no proof. Khan added there was another bridge on the road between Chamkani village and GT Road which was constructed by Sethi. He claimed there used to be a mosque near the bridge but it doesn’t exist anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Abdullah Khan Durrani tomb Kohat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

Attock fort

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

*
Ranikot Fort* (Sindhi: رني ڪوٽ, Urdu: رانی کوٹ‎) is a historical fort in Sindh province of Pakistan. Ranikot Fort is also known as *The Great Wall of Sindh* and is believed to be the *world's largest fort with a circumference of approximately 26 kilometres* (16 mi).Since 1993, it has been on the tentative list of UNESCO World Heritage Sites

The original purpose and architects of Ranikot Fort are unknown. Some archaeologists attribute it to Arabs, or possibly built by a Persian noble under the Abbasids by Imran Bin Musa Barmaki who was the Governor of Sindh in 836. Others have suggested a much earlier period of construction attributing to at times the Sassanians Persians and at times to the Greeks. Despite the fact that a prehistoric site of Amri is nearby, there is no trace of any old city inside the fort and the present structure has little evidence of prehistoric origins.

Archaeologists point to 17th century as its time of first construction but now Sindh archaeologists agree that some of the present structure was reconstructed by Mir Karam Ali Khan Talpur and his brother Mir Murad Ali in 1812 at a cost of 1.2 million rupees (Sindh Gazetteer, 677)
















*Clock Tower Multan* or *Ghanta Ghar Multan* (Urdu: *گھنٹہ گھر*‎) is city government head quarter of Multan in the Punjab province of Pakistan. It is located at 30°11'60N 71°27'49E






Ghanta Ghar or Clock Tower of Multan was built in *1884 *A.D. during British Raj in Indian Subcontinent. After passing municipal act 1883 British needed offices to run the city. They started constructing Ghanta Ghar in Multan on *12 February 1884 and it took 4 years* to completely build this building. It was constructed over the ruins of Haveli of Ahmad Khan Sadozai which was completely destroyed during Siege of Multan. The hall and building was named 'Ripon Hall and Ripon Building' after the name of Ripon, viceroy of India at that time. And clock tower was named Northbrook Tower after the name of Northbrook, a former viceroy of India (1872-1876).
This building was completed, opened and offices shifted in 1888.
Hall was named 'Jinnah Hall' after partition of India and it used for office meetings, cultural programs and public was also allowed to enter here. With passage of time this building became insufficient for offices and small hall was also insufficient for meetings, so offices were shifted from here. Now idea is to change this historic building into a museum.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11

*Official callousness: Mughal-era mausoleum, mosque rusting away in Peshawar’s suburbs*
By Hidayat Khan / Photo: Hidayat Khan
Published: December 26, 2013


Share this article

Print this pageEmail




The inscription on the building states the construction was initiated in 1652 by Imaduddin’s disciples and was completed in 1658. PHOTO: HIDAYAT KHAN/EXPRESS

*PESHAWAR: 
Steeped in rich Mughal history, the tall dome of the centuries-old shrine in Palosai village still stands out.*

Situated outside The University of Agriculture, some 15 kilometres from the walled city of Peshawar, the Mughal-era monument also houses a mosque. A slab on one of the outer walls states the red-brick building to be a shrine of renowned saint Shaikh Imaduddin, who died in 1650.






The inscription on the building states the construction was initiated in 1652 by Imaduddin’s disciples and was completed in 1658. PHOTO: HIDAYAT KHAN/EXPRESS

Imaduddin was a famous saint of the region and is still revered by locals, which is why the village housing the shrine is known as _Palosai Peeran_, or the saint’s village.

The inscription further states that work on the structure was initiated in 1652 and completed in 1658 by the saint’s disciples, Shaikh Abdul Razaq and Shaikh Abdul Haq. Another person’s name written on the slab is indecipherable.

The square-shaped building is around 2.5 metres high, with the saint buried in the centre of the building and some chambers on the southern side of the shrine.

Ihsan H Nadeem, in his book _Peshawar: heritage, history and monuments_ writes: “Although there is no specific date stating when the mosque was constructed, its architecture suggests it was constructed during Mughal Emperor Shah Jehan’s period”.

On the south-east side is a simple yet attractive mosque with a prayer chamber, a mihrab (niche identifying the direction of the Ka’aba) and a courtyard. On the inside, the mosque is decorated with floral and geometrical patterns in different colors.






Noted historian Professor Ahmad Hasan Dani, in his book _Peshawar: Historic City of the Frontier_, said the monument is situated on Machini road and use to serve as a thoroughfare between Peshawar and Khyber during the Mughal era.

Even though the mausoleum and mosque are protected under the Antiquities Act, 1975, there are no on-ground preservation measures. The steel board erected by the provincial archeological department to inform visitors of its historical importance is itself in shambles. The mosque is still in a relatively better condition as it is used for prayers, but the mausoleum is in an extremely decrepit state.

“Regardless of its dilapidated state, people still come here to pay their respects,” said Subhanullah, an elder of the area, adding the government has appointed workers to look after the site but they only maintain the greenery around the mausoleum.

“Years have passed and the monument is yet to be repainted and repaired properly. If this gross negligence continues, the building will come crashing down and become a part of history books as has happened with other historical sites of the city.”

_Published in The Express Tribune, December 26th, 2013._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Omar1984 said:


> Pakistan has rich history and spectacular architecture. This thread shows the architecture of Pakistan throughout history, and which still stands today in Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excavated ruins of Mohenjo-daro, Pakistan
> Mohenjo-daro (Urdu: &#1605;&#1608;&#1574;&#1606; &#1580;&#1608;&#1583;&#1681;&#1608;, Sindhi: &#1605;&#1608;&#1574;&#1606; &#1580;&#1608; &#1583;&#1689;&#1608;, English: Mound of the dead) was a city of the Indus Valley Civilization built around 2600 BC and is located in the Sindh Province of Pakistan. This ancient five thousand year old city is the largest of Indus Valley and is widely recognized as one of the most important early cities of South Asia and the Indus Valley Civilization. Mohenjo Daro was one of the world&#8217;s first cities and contemporaneous with ancient Egyptian and Mesopotamian civilizations. It is sometimes referred to as "An Ancient Indus Valley Metropolis".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early farming village in Mehrgarh, c. 7000 BC, with houses built with mud bricks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Bath at Mohenjo-Daro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excavated by the Harappa Archaeological Research Project in 1993, this large corbelled drain was built in the middle of an abandoned gateway at Harappa to dispose of rainwater and sewage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An artist's reconstruction of the gateway and drain at Harappa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The recent excavations at Harappa were begun in 1986 by the American team of the Harappa Archaeological Research Project jointly with the Department of Archaeology and Museums of Pakistan. New discoveries and reevaluations of previously excavated areas have contributed greatly to our understanding of this site, which was the type-site of the Harappan (or Indus) Civilization.
> The site was inhabited continuously from at least 3300 B.C. until several hundred years after the decline of the Indus Civilization (the "Cemetery H" Culture at Harappa), which represents one of the longest periods of occupation at any Indus site. Recent excavations have focused on the development of the Indus script and the early and late phases of the Indus Civilization at Harappa. (For more details, see the link for "Harappa.com".)





Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


Now let us see whether Pakistanis are able to take proud of their cultural heritage as it is 4k Years older than Islam.


----------



## Sugarcane

HariPrasad said:


> Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Now let us see whether Pakistanis are able to take proud of their cultural heritage as it is 4k Years older than Islam.



I know it's difficult for you guys, but still can you spare this thread from your pot shots?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

LoveIcon said:


> I know it's difficult for you guys, but still can you spare this thread from your pot shots?




It is not difficult for us as it is a part of our culture. We are proud of that. It is for you guys to take stand, recognize it and be proud of that.


----------



## Sugarcane

HariPrasad said:


> It is not difficult for us as it is a part of our culture. We are proud of that. It is for you guys to take stand, recognize it and be proud of that.



Reread my post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Hunza valley

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

shalimar garden
















quaid e azam library

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Kot Diji Fort, Kheirpur Sind

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Bahawalpur











Chiniot

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

nice thread! keep it up!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

@cb4

mil gaya!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Omar1984 said:


> Shah Jahan Mosque - Thatta, Sindh Province of Pakistan. The Shah Jahan Mosque was built in the reign of Mughal emperor Shah Jahan in 1647.


beautiful mosque!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Omar1984 said:


> The Shah Faisal Masjid in Islamabad, Pakistan, is among one of the largest mosques in the world. It is a state National Mosque. It is a popular masjid in the Islamic world, and is renowned for both its size and its architecture covering an area of 5,000 square meters with a capacity of 300,000 worshippers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamabad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court of Pakistan, Islamabad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parliment, Islamabad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamabad


what's so artistic in the last pic? kia road mi architecture dhonday?



Moin91 said:


> *The tomb of Jam Nido at Makli Hills, Thatta, Sindh, Pakistan*


man this is so rich!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Shrine of Javindi Bibi, Uch*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

Shahjahan Masjid, Thatta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Abbasi Mosque, Cholistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Noor Mehal, Bahawalpur






Katas Raj, Chakwal






Gurdwara Dera Sahib, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Walled City in Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Shigar Fort, Gilgit–Baltistan:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Nagar Fort, Chitral

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..
*Sachal Sarmast's shrine*
..
built by Mir Rustam Khan Talpur, the ruler of Khairpur.

..




.......





- -- -





- - - -





- - - -





- - - -





.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Maha Shivratri celebrations *
The Katas Temples Complex in Chakwal district.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@cb4



Noor Mehal was restored by the Army... after years of neglect etc... while the abbasi family was fighting over the nawabs property.... than army stepped in bought the property... it became their HQ... later converted it into a Garrison mess or "Club" as we used to call it...



*Meanwhile:*

*The crumbling glory of Sheikhupura Fort*






The Sheikhupura Fort was built during the reign of the Mughal Emperor Jahangir. Although, there is no conclusive evidence supporting this, the _Tuzuk-i-Jahangiri_ (Autobiography of Jahangir) mentions that the Emperor assigned the job of constructing the Fort to Sikandar Moeen on his hunting trip to Hiran Minar in 1607AD.







Politically, this fort emerged during the consolidation of Sikh Raj in Punjab. According to Ihsan H. Nadiem, a veteran archeologist and historian, before the Sikhs took over power, Sheikhupura Fort served as a hiding place for bandits looting the countryside.

The Durrani king Shah Zaman, during his invasion of Lahore in 1797, besieged the fort only to purge it of the robbers.









Soon after his departure, the fort was occupied by a dacoit named Inder Singh. Later, Lehna Singhan, an ally of Ranjit Singh invaded the fort and sentenced Inder Singh to death. After him, the fort passed on to the ownership of Bhai Singh.

However, after changing a few more hands, it was in the possession of Sahib Singh and Sahai Singh in 1808 when Ranjit Singh’s forces marched upon it and caused its surrender.







Maharaja Ranjit Singh granted this fort as “Jagir” to his wife Datar Kaur (died in1838) also known as Raj Kaur or Mai Nakkain, the mother of the crown prince Kharak Singh. She lived here up to her last day.









Datar Kaur of course had a considerable role in rehabilitation of this small, strategically less important and almost abandoned citadel. In it, she built a wonderful haveli adorned with classical fresco.

The distinctive Kangra style found in the parlour and in the two chambers on the first floor of this mansion is attributed to the good taste of Kaur.









In mid 19th century when power turned to the British, the fort of Sheikhupura was used for the 'house arrest' of Maharaja’s last queen, Rani Jindan the mother of Maharaja Duleep Singh.

In his letter, dated 9th August 1847, Sir Henry Montgomery Lawrence, the Resident of British government in Punjab, had suggested to the Governor General that her highness be banished from Punjab.

On his recommendation the young Maharaja Duleep Singh was sent away to the Shalimar Garden from the palace in the Lahore Fort and the Maharani was imprisoned at Sheikhupura fort.









Soon after her arrival at the fort, the Maharani wrote the following letter to the Resident at Lahore for being so ruthlessly separated from her young son (Maharaja Duleep Singh) who was only nine at the time:



_With the Grace of the Great Guru_



_From Bibi Sahib to Lawrence Sahib,_



_We have arrived safely at Sheikhupura; you should send our luggage with care, as I was sitting in the Samman (Burj-Palace in Lahore Fort) in the same way I am in Sheikhupura. Both the places are same to me; you have been very cruel to me._

_You have snatched my son from me…In the name of the God you worship and in the name of the king whose salt you eat, restore my son to me. I cannot bear the pain of this separation…..I shall reside in Sheikhupura. I shall not go to Lahore. Send my son to me. I will come to you at Lahore only during the days when you hold darbar._

_On that day I will send him. A great deal (of injustice) has been done to me. A great deal (of injustice) has been done to my son also. You have accepted what other people have said. Put an end to it now. Too much has been done._









The Maharani was removed from the fort on the afternoon of 15 May 1848, to spend rest of her life in exile in Nepal and in London thereafter. The kingdom of her husband and son had been taken by the British Empire during her ten-month 'house arrest' at the Sheikhupura Fort.

The strong impact of this fort on the political history of Punjab as well as over all India and even neighboring Afghanistan can be judged by the fact that the Sikh Empire played a considerable role in institutionalisation and defense on western border of India, which played decisive role in normalisation of affairs up to Delhi.

An established Sikh state, at its peak, had extended from Tibet in the east to the Khyber Pass in west to Kashmir in the north and to Sindh in the south. In late 40s of 19th century this state, however, collapsed to the arms of British rule, mainly due to its institutional failure and indiscipline in ranks.









During British rule, this fort was used as an administrative headquarters of Gujranwala district from 1849 to 1851. However, on transfer of the district headquarters to Gujranwala town it was left to serve for some time as a military outpost. After the split of administration in 1918 a new district was created in Sheikhupura. The fort then housed the police headquarters of newly created district.

After partition of India in 1947 it was briefly used by the immigrants from Indian Punjab and later by encroachers, from whom it came to the possession of the Department of Archaeology, Pakistan, in 1967.









No signs of Mughal-era architecture are now visible in this fort except the main entrance façade. To date the only such structure, although dilapidated, in this premises is a six-storey haveli of Datar Kaur, identical to the haveli of Naunihal Singh, situated inside Mori Gate Lahore.

The most vibrant aspect of this haveli is its fresco, now that the precious wooden doors, windows and roof from some parts have been whisked away, turning the historical haveli into a haunted house.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Amid the ruins and inside the rooms, now occupied by bats, we can still find signs of the great era of the past through colorful and thematic paintings and art work in Kangra style. Fresco art work of the haveli of Raj Kaur portrays almost all aspect of life from worship to human feelings.

Although the colors are still vivid, the haveli has now reached the edge of its physical life. Thanks to the Punjab Archeology Department, a few months ago I had the chance to visit Sheikhupura Fort again which is now closed to the public due to its endangered structural condition.









Sadly, the once great monument is now littered with graffiti and left vandalised by the ignorant trespassers. I again took the risk to visit haveli as I was drawn naturally to the fresco. In any case, there is nothing left to be to see over there anymore.

A US-sponsored preservation project could not materialise because of a tussle between the federal and provincial departments of archeology. But it was a shock to see more paintings spoiled than my previous visit.

The crumbling glory of Sheikhupura Fort - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.
.




.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.




.




.




.




.




.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Green Arrow

Amazing pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ghazi52

St Paul's Church, The Mall.....Pindi






Government College university



































__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muqeet Ahmed

Pakistan's Historic and Rich Architecture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
TAXILA: The Punjab government plans to promote religious tourism and in first phase different initiatives have been taken to woo Sikh tourists.

According to official sources, the government has evolved a strategy in collaboration with the Punjab Planning and Development Board, provincial departments of tourism, archives, archaeology and Evacuee Trust Property Board (ETPB) to exploit the potential of this form of tourism.

The province has important religious worship places for Buddhists, Sikhs and Hindus.

The ETPB deputy secretary for shrines, Syed Faraz Abbass, while talking to Dawn on Friday said the tourism would not only give a boost to national but provincial economy as well.

Sikh religion’s most sacred places like Gurdwara Nankana Sahib, Gurdwara Darbar Sahib (Kartarpur) and Gurdwara Dera Sahib are located in Taxila, he said.

Being custodian body of minorities’ religious places, ETPB would extend all technical and administrative support to the provincial tourism authorities in this regard.

_Published in Dawn, October 11th , 2014_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Jinnah road .. Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The Dayaram Jethmal Science College*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Green Arrow

Beautiful pics. Keep posting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Imamia Mosque, Gilgit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hindu Gymkhana in Karachi currently being used by National Academy of Performing Arts:





.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pak_Sher

Beautiful photos. Thanks for sharing the treasures of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Bohdesar Temple, Thar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Wazir Khan Mosque

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

ghazi52 said:


> Wazir Khan Mosque
> 
> View attachment 150959



Mirror image by mistake?


----------



## ghazi52

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Mirror image by mistake?


Yes.


----------



## ghazi52

Wazir Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Islamia College. Peshawar..
..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

....
*Wazir Khan Masjid*













The only development that comes close to our forgotten art is the *Bhong Masjid in Rahim Yar Khan*, built in 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

...........................
Karachi
.
*Mahad-u-Zahrah Project, Al Jamea-tus-Saifiyah Arabic Academy *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

>>.. ..
*Makli*









. .





















__
. .....> >

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

Great pic full of rich heritage

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

........Lahore School.........
...
...
St. Andrew's Railway Church - This neo-Gothic style building was built in 1899 for the Christian employees of the Indian Railways. Situated on GT road. It is currently used as an assembly hall for the St. Andrew's Railway High School.






St. Andrew's Railway High School






..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> Islamia College. Peshawar..
> ..
> View attachment 154420



wow it looks like more of a fort

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> wow it looks like more of a fort



My college.............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> My college.............



Oh wow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

........The 450 year old Tomb of Mirza Isa Khan Turkhan - Makli Necropolis, Thatta ......

...
.......




......



[Bregs] said:


> wow it looks like more of a fort


....................
...............



................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Squashh

Makli gives me chills!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..............................................................................................






...................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..................................................................................



....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> ..................................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ....



nice this mall must be totally changed by now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> nice this mall must be totally changed by now



Yes. No more. 
Very sad..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> Yes. No more.
> Very sad..



well bro change and modernization is must too but i do feel life was more relaxed, free and leisurely in past now we work like machine and sometimes behave like one too because of fast life of today full of show off in the name of modernity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...................................................................................




....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Patriots

All historical images are so attractive. I Love Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................................................................

*Old Campus Punjab University, Lahore
*



.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asfergg

Home


----------



## ghazi52

.............................................................................................

.All India Congress building, Karachi 1937





........


----------



## ghazi52

.............................................................................................................................................
St Patrick Cathedral, in 1940s

.



...


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................................................................
Minaret of Masjid Wazir Khan in Lahore,

.



...

Jaali - Lahore Fort.







The Wazir Khan Mosque, Lahore






.Jehangir's Tomb, Shahdara (Lahore).
.


----------



## ghazi52

............................................................
General Post Office (GPO)





















_
....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

........................................................................
KMC Building...Karachi



.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................



Gurdwara Sacha Sauda
Churhkana.. Sheikhupur
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................
*The Dayaram Jethmal Science College Karachi*




















*
The Hindu Gymkhana*
Currently, this building has been converted into a performing arts center.
















...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

very fine share. some very unique architect

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Thanks....
*@[Bregs]*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................
Naunihal Singh Haveli, Lohari gate






....


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................
Karachi

.




......


----------



## ghazi52

......................
*Sindh High Court, Karachi *


....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

................







Karachi
...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Gulabi Bagh Gateway (built 1655)*

The Gulabi Bagh Gateway is the last remnant of a pleasure garden built by the Persian noble Mirza Sultan Baig in 1655. In its heyday the garden measured 250 gaz on a side (according to the scholar Ebba Koch, 1 gaz is likely equal to 0.81 or 0.82 meters). The site could not have functioned as a garden for long, as it was converted in 1671 into a tomb for Dai Anga with her mausoleum occupying the center of the property. Gradually over the centuries the garden was encroached upon by urban development so that the only remaining portion of the garden is the narrow yard running from Gulabi Bagh to Dai Anga's Mausoleum.


----------



## ghazi52

Noor Mehal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

.Takht-i-Bahi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Malot Temple






Shahi Gate Rohtas Fort Jhelum










Jalal pur shareef Jhelum











Kataas Raj, Chakwal










Ruined Fort in Fateh Jhang


----------



## Edevelop

Ruined Buddhist stupa of KPK nominated as UNESCO World Heritage Sites.






Baltit Fort, Hunza







Moti Masjid






Sadiq Mosque






Multan Tomb






Derwar Tombs






Qila Derwar Mosque






Derwar Fort

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Baradari, River Ravi, Lahore






Lahore






Wazir Khan Mosque, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Makli, Thatta

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Aitchison College Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

http://www.orientalarchitecture.com/cid/100/pakistan/lahore


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Classic Architecture-01(Saddar)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sliver

The thread went from Mehrgarh/Mohenjo Daro (7000 BC) to Mosques of 1673. I was hoping I could see the beautiful transformations from Mehrgarh to present day Pakistan. any pics or architecture between the Indus Valley and the Islamic period?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore







Wazir Khan Mosque

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Bristol hotel Karachi.*





*
credit: shehla khan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Aitchison College Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KediKesenFare3

A wonderful thread!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KediKesenFare3

More pictures, please!


----------



## ghazi52

Kashan e Amjad, Heerabad - Hyderabad







Pessumal Pritamdas Zamindar residency, Heerabad - Hyderabad 









Hyderabad High Court

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Taj Mahal Cinema In 1939

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

Bahawalpur architecture





Ramkot Fort Azad Kashmir






Darawar Fort, Cholistan Aerial views






Shah jahan mosqu sindh and sindhi architecture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lotus_stalk

ahsanhaider said:


> Bahawalpur architecture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramkot Fort Azad Kashmir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darawar Fort, Cholistan Aerial views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shah jahan mosqu sindh and sindhi architecture



How Bahawalpur manages without Sutlej river water from India ? Economy must have crumpled...


----------



## ahsanhaider

Lotus_stalk said:


> How Bahawalpur manages without Sutlej river water from India ? Economy must have crumpled...


Bahawalpur is one of Punjab's most prosperous cities, Yes Sutlej receives no water from India, but irrigation is still managed by Link canals all around the region

Sikh Architecture in Nankana Sahib ( the first 40 seconds) it is from a documentary about the Sikh girl who topped pakistan exams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hyder Bux Jatoi, Hyderabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@[Bregs]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

Thanks for posting this revered temple pics,

needs urgent maintenance repairs

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

lol why the face is hidden ? 

Great share

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

[Bregs] said:


> lol why the face is hidden ?
> 
> Great share



Hes a friend.. this moron incidently deleted alot of pics..

There is a reason why doctor sb (hes a doc)s nick in college was bipasha..



[Bregs] said:


> Thanks for posting this revered temple pics,
> 
> needs urgent maintenance repairs


Bhai... its shameful.. but than again this heritage site isnt the only one needing repairs... almost all such places including mosques and shrines of saints are in this condition...

Govt departments are more concerned with corruption rather than anything solid...

Only sites which have some connection to the UN guys get attention...

But i was surprised that Katas Raj has Hindu Priests and worshippers... so its still in better condition.. same is the case with the last site Wazir Khan Mosque..

Btwn.. Happy Diwali.. God bless you and family..May the festival bring joys.. ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Hes a friend.. this moron incidently deleted alot of pics..
> 
> There is a reason why doctor sb (hes a doc)s nick in college was bipasha..
> 
> 
> Bhai... its shameful.. but than again this heritage site isnt the only one needing repairs... almost all such places including mosques and shrines of saints are in this condition...
> 
> Govt departments are more concerned with corruption rather than anything solid...
> 
> Only sites which have some connection to the UN guys get attention...
> 
> But i was surprised that Katas Raj has Hindu Priests and worshippers... so its still in better condition.. same is the case with the last site Wazir Khan Mosque..
> 
> Btwn.. Happy Diwali.. God bless you and family..May the festival bring joys.. ameen.




well yeah old heritage sites be it religious or historic are last in the interest of govt in this our part of world

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Government College university.. Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

Ranikot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Nedous Hotel #Lahore Est. 1880 (now stands Avari Hotel)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Inside Quaid-e-Azam library
Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahsanhaider

Old Lahore!


----------



## Zeeshan Farooqi

Beautiful pics of beautiful places ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sacred Heart Cathedral .. Lahore..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Marble Plaque at Gulab Devi Chest Hospital, Lahore, Opening of Hospital by Mahatma Gandhi on 17 July 1934
*














Historical facts need to be promoted for local & international tourists visiting Lahore IMO

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Darwaza Sharif , Khairpur

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahsanhaider

Wonderful Video with a touch of history


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Light house* (there is no light house but this area is known as light house)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A building which was built in 1937 as a gurdwara, and has now been converted into a public library known as Mansehra Municipal Library.







On main Kashmir Road stands the three-storey building in the middle of small shops in Kashmir market.





A man sits at the entrance of the library. Khandas, the sikh-faith symbol, can be seen on either side

.





The ceiling of the library depicts Sikh traditional tales

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Merewether Tower. Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Today I just Happend to watch this grand mosque , and just was left in amazement at its splendor and beauti

Just a fantastic Picture of such an asset in Pakistan and Muslim world

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hafiz-Zafar

Amazing view. Rich heritage of Lahore and Pakistan.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

A true gift to every Pakistani and certainly all people of Lahore to have this beautiful Asset. Certainly also a great asset for all Muslims

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Food street Lahore






Wazir Khan Mosque







Colorful facades on Gawalmandi historic centre in Lahore…

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 5khanm

shrine of shahbaz qalandar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Partab Bahwan Mahal( Castle), Mirpurkhas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr.robot

Bahauddin Zakariya's Shrine, Multan





Bhong Mosque, Sadiqabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fledgingwings

A country if cleaned from all unneccessary dirt humanly and inhumanly is really worth living.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fledgingwings said:


> A country if cleaned from all unneccessary dirt humanly and inhumanly is really worth living.



True.


----------



## [Bregs]

Multan it seems has lots of sufi shrines, land of sufi saints perhaps ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> Multan it seems has lots of sufi shrines, land of sufi saints perhaps ?



Yes.
and lot of them living and getting of big money and enjoying ................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> Yes.
> and lot of them living and getting of big money and enjoying ................



never knew of living ones, this shows blind faith in our side of world


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> never knew of living ones, this shows blind faith in our side of world


True.

Some are in Parliament. Do you believe this is not happening in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> True.
> 
> Some are in Parliament. Do you believe this is not happening in India.



Its happening but in different form like deras who are insanely rich and people are following them blindly and this dera system is widely prevalent in Indian side of punjab. some are very powerful and have lots of vote share greed for leaders and these deras have nothing to do with main religions like Hindu or islam


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> Its happening but in different form like deras who are insanely rich and people are following them blindly and this dera system is widely prevalent in Indian side of punjab. some are very powerful and have lots of vote share greed for leaders and these deras have nothing to do with main religions like Hindu or islam



They are different.
In Pakistan they call Vadeera having big land mostly given by British.
Pir are purely religious. They are very powerful and have lots of vote share.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> They are different.
> In Pakistan they call Vadeera having big land mostly given by British.
> Pir are purely religious. They are very powerful and have lots of vote share.



yes and some of the pir are really pious and sacred

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> yes and some of the pir are really pious and sacred


You hit the nail......................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> You hit the nail......................



Gugga wala/zahir shah peer and laalan wala peer, and some more are highly adored in punjab, haryana, rajasthan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> Gugga wala/zahir shah peer and laalan wala peer, and some more are highly adored in punjab, haryana, rajasthan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fledgingwings

[Bregs] said:


> Multan it seems has lots of sufi shrines, land of sufi saints perhaps ?


It is called city of Auliyah (palural of WALI meaning saint in english)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Indus Valley School of Art & Architecture , Clifton

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The Karachi Chamber of Commerce & Industry building is a historic monument and the only building in Pakistan whose foundation stone was laid by Mahatma Gandhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam House; Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Shah jahan Thatta mosque.


*Makli*










































__

An old haveli in chiniot , Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

superb architecture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Historical & Beautiful Architect 
St. Patrick Church Cathedral Karachi c.1940s.
St. Joseph's Convent School to the right of the monument.


----------



## ghazi52

Makli

Credits: Naeem Rehman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

King Edward's Medical College, 








Ghulam Rasool Building, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Chowk . Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mukhi House Hyderabad


----------



## ghazi52

view of Old Anarkali Bazaar, Lahore.


----------



## ghazi52

Doorways of Pakistan :An Artist's collage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

This beautiful old home near Mazar-e-Quaid has been beautifully restored as an artist cafe and
Gallery in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Brightlands Hotel,Murree

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Sandeman Memorial Hall - Quetta c1930’s






Hollywood movie sets ---- no no this is Quetta in 30s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Abbasi Mosque Bahawalpur*

Made of marble, it was built on the exact lines of Moti Masjid in the Red Fort of Delhi (India). It was constructed in 1844 AD, has three domes and two minarets. The entire structure is made up on white marble.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Just wish effort is put to make buildings look more in line with heritage and real architecture. 














































*Peshawar*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

cholistan


----------



## CULPRIT

NOOR MAHAL , Bahawalpur


----------



## ghazi52

The beautiful Omar Hayat Palace in Chakwal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*

Mandum Waro Bunglow, Khairpur*

The red color bungalow situated in the middle of Kot Diji town, which recently housed the offices of National Bank of Pakistan is fastly decaying monument in the wake of sheer negligence of its owners or the administration at large. The hose was made to accommodate French lady named Mad Maazil Diflo, who was hired by the then ruler Mir Ali Nawaz Khan Talpur to impart education to the then young prince Mir Faiz Muhammad II. That is how it became famous as Mandum Waro Bungalow (Madam’s Bungalow). She was offered free accommodation with Rs 1000 as monthly remuneration. The bungalow has a separate accommodation arrangement for its retainers. A line of quarters with huge compound, which were the part of this bungalow are also at the verge of collapse.
[Source: Khairpur Jewel & Crown of Sindh by Momin Bullo]


----------



## ghazi52

*Shahi Masjid, Chiniot
*


----------



## ghazi52

View of Sheesh Mahal in Khairpur which was built by the ruler Mir Faiz Mohammad Talpur. The tiles on the ceilings are all hand-painted in contrast with wooden carved doors and tinted windows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

Omar1984 said:


> Pakistan has rich history and spectacular architecture. This thread shows the architecture of Pakistan throughout history, and which still stands today in Pakistan.
> 
> 
> View attachment 65185
> 
> Excavated ruins of Mohenjo-daro, Pakistan
> Mohenjo-daro (Urdu: &#1605;&#1608;&#1574;&#1606; &#1580;&#1608;&#1583;&#1681;&#1608;, Sindhi: &#1605;&#1608;&#1574;&#1606; &#1580;&#1608; &#1583;&#1689;&#1608;, English: Mound of the dead) was a city of the Indus Valley Civilization built around 2600 BC and is located in the Sindh Province of Pakistan. This ancient five thousand year old city is the largest of Indus Valley and is widely recognized as one of the most important early cities of South Asia and the Indus Valley Civilization. Mohenjo Daro was one of the world&#8217;s first cities and contemporaneous with ancient Egyptian and Mesopotamian civilizations. It is sometimes referred to as "An Ancient Indus Valley Metropolis".
> 
> 
> Early farming village in Mehrgarh, c. 7000 BC, with houses built with mud bricks.
> 
> View attachment 65186
> 
> The Great Bath at Mohenjo-Daro
> 
> View attachment 65187
> 
> Excavated by the Harappa Archaeological Research Project in 1993, this large corbelled drain was built in the middle of an abandoned gateway at Harappa to dispose of rainwater and sewage.
> 
> View attachment 65188
> 
> An artist's reconstruction of the gateway and drain at Harappa.
> 
> 
> The recent excavations at Harappa were begun in 1986 by the American team of the Harappa Archaeological Research Project jointly with the Department of Archaeology and Museums of Pakistan. New discoveries and reevaluations of previously excavated areas have contributed greatly to our understanding of this site, which was the type-site of the Harappan (or Indus) Civilization.
> The site was inhabited continuously from at least 3300 B.C. until several hundred years after the decline of the Indus Civilization (the "Cemetery H" Culture at Harappa), which represents one of the longest periods of occupation at any Indus site. Recent excavations have focused on the development of the Indus script and the early and late phases of the Indus Civilization at Harappa. (For more details, see the link for "Harappa.com".)


Very nice


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi














Karachi cotton exchange


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar


----------



## ghazi52

Sialkot


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Goan Association Hall

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of SD High School, Bahawalpur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Khaliq Deena Hall*, Karachi

Photo credit: S.M.Rafiq Photography

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mitharam Hostel, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Merewether Tower , Karachi






KMC Head office Karachi.


----------



## ghazi52

*Islamia University, Peshawar*
A building with rich heritage and cultural glory


----------



## ghazi52

*St Andrews Church Karachi in 1870's:
*
St Andrew's Church is located in Saddar, Karachi, Pakistan. It is known as the Scottish church. It was built in 1868 by the architect T G Newnham for the Scottish presbyterian mission in British India. The church is built in gothic style with arches.

The land was acquired from the British government in joint venture with the local congregation. According to the property document the land can not be sold even by congregation or government; it is totally and finally for Christian prayer services. The plot, measuring 13,723 square yards, is located opposite Jehangir Park (Regal Chowk).






..............................................................................
*

Frere Hall Karachi in 1865:*

The building was intended to serve as Karachi's town hall, and was designed by Henry Saint Clair Wilkins.

The building's land was purchased at a cost of 2,000 British Indian rupees, which had been donated by WP Andrew of the Scinde Railway, and Sir Frederick Arthur Bartholomew. The total cost of the Hall was about 180,000 rupees, out of which the Government contributed 10,000 rupees, while the rest was paid for by Karachi municipality. Work commenced in August 1863, and completed in October 1865, though work on the building had not been entirely completed by the time of its inauguration.


----------



## ghazi52

Bhong Masjid, Rahim Yar Khan, Punjab











Dokri mosque


----------



## ghazi52

*Bhong mosque, Sadiqabad 
*


----------



## ghazi52

Bhong Mosque (بھونگ مسجد‎) is located in the village of Bhong, Sadiqabad Tehsil, Rahim Yar Khan District, Southern Punjab Pakistan. It was designed and constructed over a period of nearly 50 years (1932–1982) and won the Aga Khan Award for Architecture in 1986. The construction of the Masjid (Mosque) was under control of Master Abdul Hameed (kamboh) who worked to make sure it was exquisite and a landmark for Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab High Court









Samadhi of Ranjit Singh, Lahore-Punjab,


----------



## ghazi52

Jain Mandir or Jaina temple belongs to the Siembra Sect of Jain Religion. It is located near Chowk Bazar, near Masjid Phool Hathan, Inside Bohar Gate, Inner Walled City Multan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Some of them are really impressive.


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khaliq Deena Hall, Karachi

Photo credit: S.M.Rafiq Photography


----------



## ghazi52

KPT Head Office Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

St Patrick's Cathedral














Empress Market








DJ College

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Holy Trinity church, Karachi
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Quaid e Azam Library, Bagh e Jinnah, Lahore

Photo credit: Fazeela Jamil Photography





..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The lost Jewish history of Rawalpindi
*

Pakistan alarming intolerant tendencies could be contained or even reversed if more and more people become aware of its tolerant past.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Khan Klub. PHOTO: EXPRESS

PESHAWAR: Khan Klub – built over 200 years ago in heart of Peshawar city – has started losing its centuries-old architecture due to changing weather, earthquakes and its use as flour warehouses and trading hub.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Internal view of jamia masjid , (Thal)
Beautiful architecture

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Jamia Masjid - Thal (Kumrat Valley)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Taj Building in Nowshera, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bunder Road Karachi in 1939-40's:









Saint Patrick School Karachi in 1900's:









Victoria Museum Karachi in 1920's:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Haveli in Hyderabad, Sindh


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Shahi Masjid-Chiniot 

Pic : Mohammad Wasif

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Risalpur The Home of Sappers... 
Military College of Engineering, (NUST)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

High Court Building Karachi in 1950's:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Omer Manzil in Chiniot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Fort

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Now - University of Veterinary and Animal Sciences Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Frere Hall boasts some lovely 1800s architecture and history. The building was a museum but was off limits as the US consulate was across the road. Just next to Frere Hall is the house owned by Mohammad Ali Jinnah, the founder of Pakistan, he never lived there and his sister Fatima Jinnah lived there. The house is a museum and bears many artifacts of Jinnah. *Karachi*







Inside

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Photo credit: Taha Malik Photography

Quaid e Azam Library, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

Photo credit: Shades Photography

Old city Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

Streets of Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

The Shahi Hammam or the Wazir Khan Hammam is a Persian-style bath which was built in Lahore, in 1635, during the reign of Shah Jahan. It was built by chief physician to the Mughal Court, Ilam-ud-din Ansari, who was widely known as Wazir Khan.


----------



## ghazi52

Area Chowk Nawab Sahib,

Walled City, Lahore,


----------



## ghazi52

WAR Cemetery, Karachi











Sind Club, Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Fort


----------



## ghazi52

KPT Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

Edaljee Dinshaw Charitable Dispensary Karachi.

Description:

Photograph of the Edulji Dinshaw Dispensary in Karachi, taken by an unknown photographer, c.1900, from an album of 46 prints titled 'Karachi Views'. Karachi, once the capital of Pakistan, is now the capital of Sindh province and the major port and main commercial centre of the country. It was a strategically located small port (Kharak Bunder) at a protected natural harbour on the Arabian Sea north-west of the mouth of the Indus, and was developed and expanded by the British, when they took over Sindh in the mid-19th century, to serve the booming trade from the Punjab and the wheat and cotton regions of the sub-continent. This charitable dispensary was built with funds provided by Edulji Dinshaw, a local Parsi gentleman who had risen from poverty to become the largest landowner in Karachi. Constructed in 1882, it was the first building in the city designed in the 'Italianate' style, influenced by the Italian Renaissance. It was one of three dispensaries in Karachi towards the end of the nineteenth century and provided treatment for over a hundred patients a day.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Shahi Qila, Chitral, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa,


----------



## ghazi52

Sadiqabad Palace


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

Sethi house, Peshawar


----------



## ghazi52

Museum, Chitral


----------

